# Rough weather ahead Driveler #235



## Wycliff (Sep 6, 2017)

Quack got me so here's a new one. Can't post music at work so a little help please


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 6, 2017)

Sup Wybro


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 6, 2017)

Whoooooooooot !!!  Good job Wygrow !!!  Gonna wake up the wife . .


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 6, 2017)

Flat earth people here at work are thinking the gubment created the hurricane so they could raise gas prices!


----------



## Wycliff (Sep 6, 2017)

Apparently there is one on FB that thinks its to take out all the minorities


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 6, 2017)




----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 6, 2017)

morning wy and blood

dang dog wanted out.   too early to get up and too late to go back to sleep.   so I might as well stay up and make coffee


----------



## Wycliff (Sep 6, 2017)

GW is up before the chickens


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 6, 2017)

So true


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 6, 2017)

Brought some good tunes with ya GW... That's a good album also


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 6, 2017)

thanks BoG I agree


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 6, 2017)

Cheekun an rice with black eye peas...


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 6, 2017)

coffee and more coffee


----------



## The black stick of death (Sep 6, 2017)

Mornin


----------



## Wycliff (Sep 6, 2017)

Good morning, I had cheekun also but mine was fried


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 6, 2017)

Wycliff said:


> Good morning, I had cheekun also but mine was fried



Dude everyone knows fried chicken will seriously kill youns dead!


----------



## The black stick of death (Sep 6, 2017)

Dang I'm going to prison then I cook about 50 chickens a day


----------



## Wycliff (Sep 6, 2017)

blood on the ground said:


> Dude everyone knows fried chicken will seriously kill youns dead!



But I'll die happy


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 6, 2017)

fried cheekens kill younguns.   I should have died years ago.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 6, 2017)

black stick,  can you send me some there a few youth I'd like to feed it to.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Sep 6, 2017)

Morning Wy,GW,Bloodbro and Black Stick.


----------



## Wycliff (Sep 6, 2017)

The black stick of death said:


> Dang I'm going to prison then I cook about 50 chickens a day



Where you work KFC


----------



## The black stick of death (Sep 6, 2017)

I work at Parkers in Ellabel at the moment we sell a lot of cheekin livers and gizzards too


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Sep 6, 2017)

smells like dead chickens in here.


----------



## Wycliff (Sep 6, 2017)

That's one busy convenience store


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Sep 6, 2017)

Morning Smart Folks


----------



## Wycliff (Sep 6, 2017)

What up Fuzzy


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Sep 6, 2017)

Not much starting the work day.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Sep 6, 2017)

10 mo howas


----------



## Wycliff (Sep 6, 2017)

wonmohowa


----------



## Wycliff (Sep 6, 2017)

Blood you leaving at 7 or you got to stay till 11 again


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 6, 2017)

Oatmeal w/ brown sugar and blue berries


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Sep 6, 2017)

Going to get another coke just cant get motivated...


----------



## Moonpie1 (Sep 6, 2017)

Morning Fuzzy. Yep time to start the work day. Rather be fishing!


----------



## ddgarcia (Sep 6, 2017)

Mornin'. Woke up with bad headache today. Went straight for the Advil bottle. Not a good start to the day

 <Not what I'm doin', but it sure feels like it


----------



## Moonpie1 (Sep 6, 2017)

Morning DDG. Might be a long day ifn you can't shake it!


----------



## Keebs (Sep 6, 2017)

Mornin........... gotta finish my coffee then on to my protein shake, choc & nanner!


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 6, 2017)

Wycliff said:


> Blood you leaving at 7 or you got to stay till 11 again



Went to the house... Made my daughter breakfast. Hot sausage egg and cheese sandwich with mustard of course.

Mornin day walkers


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 6, 2017)

Morning!


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Sep 6, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> Morning Fuzzy. Yep time to start the work day. Rather be fishing!



I wish, my boy has the hunting fever...


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Sep 6, 2017)

Good Morning to all.  I got busy early this morning and just stopped back by for a mid-morning drive-by.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 6, 2017)

Mornin! 

I need an attitude adjustment today. 
Got 20,000 gallons of water in da pool outside.FINE. 
Ice maker leak ruined my great room. Now the right side of the sink drain came completely off while H22 was dumping a ton of water down it. Kitchen flooded. Water is our nemesis.


----------



## Keebs (Sep 6, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin!
> 
> I need an attitude adjustment today.
> Got 20,000 gallons of water in da pool outside.FINE.
> Ice maker leak ruined my great room. Now the right side of the sink drain came completely off while H22 was dumping a ton of water down it. Kitchen flooded. Water is our nemesis.


oh my, bless yo heart!  I so sowwy!


----------



## redeli (Sep 6, 2017)

oops musta rode down your street


----------



## glue bunny (Sep 6, 2017)

blood on the ground said:


> Dude everyone knows fried chicken will seriously kill youns dead!



Gotta die from something!

Manners..."Good morning my beautiful peeples!"


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 6, 2017)

redeli said:


> oops musta rode down your street





H22 said it's getting stoopid at work. 
I remember all the devastation HUGO did to Charlotte N.C. back in the day. Makes me a little on edge with Irma.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Sep 6, 2017)

I just keep water in the faucet, I don't keep a ton jug of it in the kitchen. 

Tip for my Bro Chris.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 6, 2017)

Morning youngins.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 6, 2017)

Really feels like Fall here, in the 40's this morning.


----------



## Keebs (Sep 6, 2017)

KyDawg said:


> Really feels like Fall here, in the 40's this morning.


 I'm ready for that here!! (sorry Mandy!)


----------



## Keebs (Sep 6, 2017)

Later!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 6, 2017)

Afternoon brogros !!  Looking line rain here.  3 nights to go.  Susie girl still hanging in there, doesn't want to eat.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 6, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Afternoon brogros !!  Looking line rain here.  3 nights to go.  Susie girl still hanging in there, doesn't want to eat.



Hate to hear that Quack. That's what my prissy girl did. Quit eating and started falling alot.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 6, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Hate to hear that Quack. That's what my prissy girl did. Quit eating and started falling alot.




Been hand feeding her hot dogs.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 6, 2017)

quack my Lucy did the same thing.  When she couldn't stand even when I helped her up I knew it was time.   My heart aches for you and Ms.Dawn


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 6, 2017)

gobbleinwoods said:


> quack my Lucy did the same thing.  When she couldn't stand even when I helped her up I knew it was time.   My heart aches for you and Ms.Dawn




Thanks bro.  Between work and Susie I'm beyond stressed.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 6, 2017)

It's that time . .


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 6, 2017)

Plumber H22 got the sink fixed.
Said they staging big time at work for Irma.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Sep 6, 2017)

H22 on the fema task force


----------



## Wycliff (Sep 6, 2017)

Evening, gonna be rough for the linemen and there families.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 6, 2017)

Can't believe that the crews sent to TX are done so that more crews from here can be sent to deal with Irma.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 6, 2017)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Can't believe that the crews sent to TX are done so that more crews from here can be sent to deal with Irma.



That's the way they roll.
Git r done.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 6, 2017)

Wycliff said:


> Evening, gonna be rough for the linemen and there families.



Tell us bout it. Been there. Still there.They gotta wait till AFTER  the storm.


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 6, 2017)

Quack, I`m powerful sorry to hear about your dog. They part of the family. My regrets, to Miss Dawn and you.


----------



## Wycliff (Sep 6, 2017)

Having sushi tonight


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 6, 2017)

Wycliff said:


> Having sushi tonight



Wifes night ta cook... My lunch has a big M on it


----------



## Wycliff (Sep 6, 2017)

blood on the ground said:


> Wifes night ta cook... My lunch has a big M on it


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Sep 7, 2017)

blood on the ground said:


> Wifes night ta cook... My lunch has a big M on it



"M" For Magnificent??


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 7, 2017)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> "M" For Magnificent??



Indeed


----------



## Moonpie1 (Sep 7, 2017)

Merning folks.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 7, 2017)

morning moon


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 7, 2017)

Mernin


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 7, 2017)

blood on the ground said:


> Mernin



evening?


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Sep 7, 2017)

Good Morning to you Wycliff, Blood, RUTT, Moonpie, Gobblin, (Quack who is working hard but no internet) and to the rest of you tired and sleepy Drivelers.  This dang HURRICANE garbage is just really depressing for me.  It has been bad enough worrying recently about all my close friends in Texas BUT now having to worry about the homefront here as well is really "the pits" for me.   

Gobblin, thanks for the coffee as I surely need a few cups to help me get moving along and motivated this morning. 



ps:  If I NEVER heard the word Hurricane again, it would be too dang soon !!!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 7, 2017)

gobbleinwoods said:


> evening?



One mo hr G money


----------



## Moonpie1 (Sep 7, 2017)

Morning GW,Rutt,Bloodbro,EE and Wy. Sure feels good this morning!


----------



## ddgarcia (Sep 7, 2017)

Mornin' Ladies n Fellows


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 7, 2017)

Mornin folks. Back @ Home sweet Home!


----------



## The black stick of death (Sep 7, 2017)

Morning guys sorry HOQ about your pup ours is sick at the moment vets office soon as we can but he's done it before so hate to see what they say he acts drunk and disoriented for about five hours then he's back to normal


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 7, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin folks. Back @ Home sweet Home!



Home at last home at last ..thank God you home at last! Zat cover it Jiff?


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 7, 2017)

Hey


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 7, 2017)

Nicodemus said:


> Quack, I`m powerful sorry to hear about your dog. They part of the family. My regrets, to Miss Dawn and you.




Thank you Nick, she's still hanging in there !!  Took her for a walk this morning and she can't hardly go.  Never seen Dawn this upset.



The black stick of death said:


> Morning guys sorry HOQ about your pup ours is sick at the moment vets office soon as we can but he's done it before so hate to see what they say he acts drunk and disoriented for about five hours then he's back to normal




BSD this is the 3rd time she's had cancer.  Surgery is not a option.  Just got to figure out when's the right time to turn her loose .


My bad, once again !!  Good morning kneebro's !!!  Kinda stressed here lately.


----------



## glue bunny (Sep 7, 2017)

Good morning my beautiful peeples!
MAN it feels good outside!!
Chief...glad you made it back home.......
Quack..so sorry about your baby

EE. Might need to see about rescheduling some of those Dr. Appts sooner than later.  Docs might decide its nicer weather in Colorado early next week
And put off your pre op surgery visits.

Blood...turn your lunch around...that M is actually a W for waffle house!


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 7, 2017)

blood on the ground said:


> Home at last home at last ..thank God you home at last! Zat cover it Jiff?



That pretty much covers it bro. At the same time, I'm kissing this one good bye. 



mudracing101 said:


> Hey



Mudro! 



Hooked On Quack said:


> Thank you Nick, she's still hanging in there !!  Took her for a walk this morning and she can't hardly go.  Never seen Dawn this upset.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hate it for y'all brother, and my gal Susie. 



glue bunny said:


> Good morning my beautiful peeples!
> MAN it feels good outside!!
> Chief...glad you made it back home.......
> Quack..so sorry about your baby
> ...



Thanks Bunny, lonnnng ride too.


----------



## Keebs (Sep 7, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin folks. Back @ Home sweet Home!


YAY! Welcome home!!
BigN, you know you & Dawn are on my heart & mind!

Mornin Folks, phone going crazy with Florida folks evac'ing to our RV park, some of "my" Cuban family is staying put!  At least my boy got out of the Keys and is at his Mom & Dad's house to help them out!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 7, 2017)

Mornin!


----------



## Keebs (Sep 7, 2017)

24 spots available............ we're down to 8 right now!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 7, 2017)

Hate to bum ya'll out, but I consider ya'll family.  If Susie makes it thru the night, going to have her put to sleep tomorrow and then cremated. 


Good evening kneebros !!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 7, 2017)

chin up quack we all know it is hard to let a family member go.


----------



## glue bunny (Sep 7, 2017)

So sorry for you and ms quack.  Keeping you both in thoughts and prayers.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 7, 2017)

Heard this one today on the way home.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 7, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Hate to bum ya'll out, but I consider ya'll family.  If Susie makes it thru the night, going to have her put to sleep tomorrow and then cremated.
> 
> 
> Good evening kneebros !!!



I'm so sorry. Don't let her suffer.  I aint neva seen my vet of 30 years cry, till he told me prissy girl had no heartbeat in her legs. It was time.  H22 was home from work in 2 seconds flat.


----------



## Wycliff (Sep 7, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Hate to bum ya'll out, but I consider ya'll family.  If Susie makes it thru the night, going to have her put to sleep tomorrow and then cremated.
> 
> 
> Good evening kneebros !!!





Evening folks




So sorry Quack, know that ya'll are in our prayers bro


----------



## Wycliff (Sep 7, 2017)

I hope this hurricane turns


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 7, 2017)

Quackbro, my heart and prayers go out to you and Miz Dawn right now. No more suffering is the right choice.


----------



## basshound72 (Sep 8, 2017)

Evening drivelers. An ole Billy here. I have not posted in the driveler thread before,
(never really post much other than in the useles Billy threads), but have read them. I know y'all don't know me, but I Felt the need to post and say that my thoughts and prayers are with Quack and his wife as they have to go thru this with the family pet. I'm sorry to hear about it and prayers are going up for y'all.


----------



## Wycliff (Sep 8, 2017)

Stick around an drivel with us anytime bh


----------



## Wycliff (Sep 8, 2017)

Pasta salad


----------



## glue bunny (Sep 8, 2017)

GW bringing in a fresh pot of coffee real soon to get all the sleepy drivelerz moving


----------



## Wycliff (Sep 8, 2017)

Morning Sticky rabbit


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 8, 2017)

here it is gluey
morning wy


----------



## glue bunny (Sep 8, 2017)

Mernin Gw and wy.

Another sleepless, restless night.


----------



## Wycliff (Sep 8, 2017)

Morning Gw


----------



## Moonpie1 (Sep 8, 2017)

Good Friday morning Wy,Glue Bunny and GW. Feels good again this morning at 31220. 59 degrees.


----------



## Wycliff (Sep 8, 2017)

Morning Moon


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Sep 8, 2017)

Morning smart folks


----------



## Wycliff (Sep 8, 2017)

Morning Fuzzy


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 8, 2017)

hey moonbro and fuzzy


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Sep 8, 2017)

Wonder what its like to be on the lake with 50 mph sustained winds.


----------



## Wycliff (Sep 8, 2017)

Fuzzy D Fellers said:


> Wonder what its like to be on the lake with 50 mph sustained winds.



I don't know, you planning on finding out


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Sep 8, 2017)

Wycliff said:


> I don't know, you planning on finding out



Depends on how many beers I have.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 8, 2017)

Fuzzy D Fellers said:


> Wonder what its like to be on the lake with 50 mph sustained winds.



breezy??


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Sep 8, 2017)

Good Morning Wycliff, Ms Glue Bunny, Gobblin, Moon, Fuzzy, and to the rest of the Driveler Nation.

To Quack and Ms Dawn, please know that my Thoughts and Prayers are with ya'll.  We also share in your grief and we are fortunate that we also got to share some great times over the years with Susie, the GON Wonder Dog.     



Ms Glue Bunny, if I had a magic wand, I promise that I would be waving it over you so that you could get some much needed rest and hopefully get your foot problem healed completely and you can continue your normal routines as well.  


Gobblin, I do believe that a cup or three of your coffee will hit the spot this morning too. 


I'm not really looking forward to it BUT I've got to drive up to the country this morning to take care of an elderly relative.  I'll just have to take it really easy today.  He called me last night and said that he didn't have any food and he was really scared about this hurricane situation etc.  I hope the grocery store still has some food items left.  He is about 85 years old now and lives by himself and has a really hard time just trying to get around his house and I have tried to help him for about 7-8 years now.

I am the one that he mostly depends on for getting his food, paying his bills by writing out his checks and mailing them for him and also doing all sorts of other odds and ends for him.  It has been a lot tougher on him for the past couple of months now with my knee injury. 

I'll catch back up with you Drivelers later this evening.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Sep 8, 2017)

Morning EE and Fuzzy. Good on you EE, a tip of the hat for you looking out for your friend. No thanks Fuzzy, I will pass on that trip!'


----------



## The black stick of death (Sep 8, 2017)

Morning fellers the fish might be biting fuzzy they wouldn't think anybody's brave enough to fish for them


----------



## ddgarcia (Sep 8, 2017)

Mornin'.

Quack sorry about your girl. The one in my avi is 14 and starting to have Old Lady issues. Deaf is just the first of em


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 8, 2017)

Yall didn't even come lookin for me


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 8, 2017)

Mornin folks.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Sep 8, 2017)

Morning BSD,DDG,Bloodbro and Chief.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 8, 2017)

Good morning Moonbro.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 8, 2017)

Moon, how's Lauren doing?


----------



## Wycliff (Sep 8, 2017)

blood on the ground said:


> Yall didn't even come lookin for me



Good morning folks


Figured Drunkbro had you busy last night Blood


----------



## Keebs (Sep 8, 2017)

Mernin.............. although that smiley isn't how I am feelin this mornin............... lots going on and my prayers are with my GON family and the ones in the path of Irma..........


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 8, 2017)

Mornin! 


Anybody seen Blood  Been lookin all ova for him. Can't find him.


----------



## Keebs (Sep 8, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin!
> 
> 
> Anybody seen Blood  Been lookin all ova for him. Can't find him.


 I thought he was in the back room with elfiii???


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 8, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Hate to bum ya'll out, but I consider ya'll family.  If Susie makes it thru the night, going to have her put to sleep tomorrow and then cremated.
> 
> 
> Good evening kneebros !!!





Well Susie didn't make it thru the night, she and Dawn slept on the couch and she passed away sometime before 3am.  At least she died peacefully, and in her sleep.  Was kinda a relief when Dawn called me, 'cause I was sure dreading to carry her to the Vet to be euthanized.

Neighbor met me at the house this morning and helped me load her on my truck for her last ride.


Thank ya'll so much for the thoughts and prayers, they're greatly appreciated.


Very good chance I'll get drunk today.


----------



## Wycliff (Sep 8, 2017)

Again sorry for your loss brother,  we're here if you need anything


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 8, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Well Susie didn't make it thru the night, she and Dawn slept on the couch and she passed away sometime before 3am.  At least she died peacefully, and in her sleep.  Was kinda a relief when Dawn called me, 'cause I was sure dreading to carry her to the Vet to be euthanized.
> 
> Neighbor met me at the house this morning and helped me load her on my truck for her last ride.
> 
> ...




Dang it Mil, may she RIP!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 8, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Well Susie didn't make it thru the night, she and Dawn slept on the couch and she passed away sometime before 3am.  At least she died peacefully, and in her sleep.  Was kinda a relief when Dawn called me, 'cause I was sure dreading to carry her to the Vet to be euthanized.
> 
> Neighbor met me at the house this morning and helped me load her on my truck for her last ride.
> 
> ...


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 8, 2017)

Know she's in doggie heaven fetchin tennis balls !!!


----------



## Keebs (Sep 8, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Well Susie didn't make it thru the night, she and Dawn slept on the couch and she passed away sometime before 3am.  At least she died peacefully, and in her sleep.  Was kinda a relief when Dawn called me, 'cause I was sure dreading to carry her to the Vet to be euthanized.
> 
> Neighbor met me at the house this morning and helped me load her on my truck for her last ride.
> 
> ...


   


Hooked On Quack said:


> Know she's in doggie heaven fetchin tennis balls !!!


Yep and havin the time of her life!


----------



## Moonpie1 (Sep 8, 2017)

Mil I'm sorry to hear about Susie. Rhonda and I have been sending prayers yalls way and will continue to do so.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 8, 2017)

Sorry about Susie Quack. I know it hurts Bro.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 8, 2017)

How I feel about Irma.


----------



## Keebs (Sep 8, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> How I feel about Irma.


 I neeeeded that!!!!!!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 8, 2017)

Quack, The Redhead and I offer our deepest regrets. Mighty sorry to hear this.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 8, 2017)

Keebs said:


> I neeeeded that!!!!!!!



You betta hang on down there in Fitzbeccaville. 


Lawd knows when I'll see my hubby again.

Got folks coming ova Saturday and one being his sister. He probably won't be there and he's the life of da party.


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 8, 2017)

Sorry to hear about your pup Mil... I've been there and totally understand how tough it is.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 8, 2017)

blood on the ground said:


> Sorry to hear about your pup Mil... I've been there and totally understand how tough it is.



So tuff H22 won't git another one. I do believe he loves dogs more then most humans. SERIOUS.


----------



## ddgarcia (Sep 8, 2017)

blood on the ground said:


> Yall didn't even come lookin for me



You're missing?



mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin!
> 
> 
> Anybody seen Blood  Been lookin all ova for him. Can't find him.



He's missing?

Huh! Well who'd'a thought it??!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 8, 2017)

Okay ya'll this is the last of the Susie thread,  gotta new pup from Mitch and Elaine coming tonight, know he won't replace Sue, but hoping he'll heal her heart !!


Once again, thanks for the thoughts and prayers, ya'll are, without a doubt the best !!


----------



## Keebs (Sep 8, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> You betta hang on down there in Fitzbeccaville.
> 
> 
> Lawd knows when I'll see my hubby again.
> ...


Gonna do a walk-about tonight and double check things that could get airborne, but shoot, other than that, I've been stocked & ready for emergencies!


mrs. hornet22 said:


> So tuff H22 won't git another one. I do believe he loves dogs more then most humans. SERIOUS.


 I grieve, but I can not live without a dog (or 2)......... the times in my life I didn't have a dog were some of the loneliest times I've ever had.


----------



## Keebs (Sep 8, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Okay ya'll this is the last of the Susie thread,  gotta new pup from Mitch and Elaine coming tonight, know he won't replace Sue, but hoping he'll heal her heart !!
> 
> 
> Once again, thanks for the thoughts and prayers, ya'll are, without a doubt the best !!


 New memories to be made!! Pictures are a must............. oh man, I love puppy breath!!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 8, 2017)

Keebs said:


> NOOOOOOOOOooooooooooooooo idjit!



That would be me, LilN, if I don't laugh, I'm gonna cry.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 8, 2017)

put them in a plastic bag and save them for later quack.


----------



## Keebs (Sep 8, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> That would be me, LilN, if I don't laugh, I'm gonna cry.





gobbleinwoods said:


> put them in a plastic bag and save them for later quack.


 bad gobble!!!!

Ok folks, ya'll take care!


----------



## Wycliff (Sep 8, 2017)

Evening folks


----------



## Wycliff (Sep 8, 2017)

Guess everybody is glued to the weather channel tonight


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 8, 2017)

Wycliff said:


> Guess everybody is glued to the weather channel tonight



No sir, just got home from moving a trailer load to ol home place. Takin our time and moving a little load each day....not killin ourselves.  Figuring out what works where and what don't.

I got real lucky today and acquired a home owners policy on it before it's even technically in my name alone. Almost didn't get it this close to Irma coming this way. At first they told us they couldn't do it, but then they found another underwriter that allowed us to bind a 1 year contract. After Irma is gone and in about a month I can go back to the original Home Owners I had for about $700-800.00 less per year than what I purchased today.


----------



## Wycliff (Sep 8, 2017)

Good deal Chief


----------



## Moonpie1 (Sep 9, 2017)

Good morning. Headed to the lake and see ifin they will bite ahead of this storm. TTYL


----------



## ddgarcia (Sep 9, 2017)

Mornin'all. Good luck Moon.

Headed to the Deer Woods


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 9, 2017)

morning moon and dc


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Sep 9, 2017)

Good Morning Wycliff (hopefully you are about finished with your work shift), Moonpie, ddgarcia, Gobblin and to the rest of you Hurricane weary Drivelers out there this morning.

I'm sick of hearing the word, "Hurricane", and I wish that there was no such thing as this event.  This is just a short list of things that we don't need.  Why do we need Hurricanes, Tornadoes, Floods, Earthquakes, "Democrats", Mosquitoes, Gnats, Love-Bugs (so thick in Statesboro right now that you have to keep your mouth shut to keep them from flying in it), Chiggers, Fire-Ants, and Yellow-Jackets.              

During the past few weeks, I have been checking on my friends involved in the Texas Hurricane etc and heck, now several of them have called me as they are worried and checking on me here in Georgia because of this monster coming our way.  Thankfully, I have a lot of really great Texas friends.   

Gobblin, thanks for the coffee as it will help wash down my breakfast and get my rear in gear this morning.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 9, 2017)

Mornin folks.


----------



## glue bunny (Sep 9, 2017)

Good morning my beautiful peeples!

Putting things into perspective:  our church opened up for evacuees yesterday. Early this morning had a 94 yr old married couple stop in..dog tired...driving for 30 hrs from Miami.
Please have patience for all these traveling thru our state.


----------



## Keebs (Sep 9, 2017)

Gonna finish up getting things tied down around here and batten down the hatches!  Ya'll stay safe!  

Oh, and good morning my sweet driveling family!!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 9, 2017)

Mornin. Kinda. H22 still at work. House spotless, shower,make-up, hair done. All alone. 
He'll be home for the game. Fingers crossed.


----------



## Keebs (Sep 9, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin. Kinda. H22 still at work. House spotless, shower,make-up, hair done. All alone.
> He'll be home for the game. Fingers crossed.


pool side?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 9, 2017)

Keebs said:


> pool side?



Kinda cool up here and very windy. Chris did call and tell me to turn tje pool heater on. He's still at work.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 9, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Kinda cool up here and very windy. Chris did call and tell me to turn tje pool heater on. He's still at work.



And not headed south.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 9, 2017)

Afternoon bro's !!  This pup is CRAZY !!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 9, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Afternoon bro's !!  This pup is CRAZY !!!



Enjoy that puppy energy.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Sep 9, 2017)

Evening folks. Hope everyone is good. Mighty windy on the lake today! Time for a BLD!


----------



## Moonpie1 (Sep 9, 2017)

*Good mess.*

Got on em pretty good today. Time to get the grease hot!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 9, 2017)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Enjoy that puppy energy.




He's a sweet boy, loves Dawn !! 




Moonpie1 said:


> Got on em pretty good today. Time to get the grease hot!



Heck yeah bro !!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 9, 2017)




----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 9, 2017)

Evenin folks! 

Just trudgin along movin stuff and doin stuff a little at a time. Ol home place is beginning to look like it's ours already, with the exception of bedrooms, couches, TV's, etc.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 9, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> He's a sweet boy, loves Dawn !!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



All of us lobes Dawn.

moon, that is a good haul.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 9, 2017)

Hope all is well with everyone.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 9, 2017)

Doing fine here Chief.

I got my food plots in the earth today.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 9, 2017)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Doing fine here Chief.
> 
> I got my food plots in the earth today.



Sweet, I think my brother just got his planted Thursday.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 9, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> Sweet, I think my brother just got his planted Thursday.



We should have them watered in on Monday.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 9, 2017)

Not sure what to expect as far as wind gusts from Irma, but I got a bad feeling about the old barn here. If we get any significant sustained winds with some hefty gusts it ain't gonna be pretty.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 9, 2017)

And the problem is, MizT didn't tell homeowners ins. about old huge barn. I'm not even sure if they would've covered it though.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 9, 2017)

Time to chow down.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Sep 9, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Afternoon bro's !!  This pup is CRAZY !!!



Enjoy!!

Don't be afraid to put him in his crate if he gets to to be too much!!

The crate is not a bad place for him.


----------



## The black stick of death (Sep 9, 2017)

Flat tire


----------



## Wycliff (Sep 9, 2017)

Hope everyone is prepared for whatever happens with this storm


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 9, 2017)

This game is wearing me slap out. How bout Georgia taking up 3/4 of the stands. Go my homey G DAWGS.


----------



## Keebs (Sep 9, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Kinda cool up here and very windy. Chris did call and tell me to turn tje pool heater on. He's still at work.


dang!!


Hooked On Quack said:


> Afternoon bro's !!  This pup is CRAZY !!!


stop.hold it tight, breath in PUPPY BREATH!!!!!!!!!!!


Moonpie1 said:


> Evening folks. Hope everyone is good. Mighty windy on the lake today! Time for a BLD!


 even got a couple lite showers today!


Jeff C. said:


> Evenin folks!
> 
> Just trudgin along movin stuff and doin stuff a little at a time. Ol home place is beginning to look like it's ours already, with the exception of bedrooms, couches, TV's, etc.[/qguote]
> you'll get there, chief!!
> ...


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 10, 2017)

morning,


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Sep 10, 2017)

Good Morning Gobblin.  Dang, it is lonely in here this morning.  

Moonbro put a whipping on the catfish (and one shellcracker) on his latest dynamiting of his favorite catfish HONEY hole !!!!!  I'm not sure that I could afford the cooking oil for all of his fish cooking.  

Gobblin, thanks for the coffee as I need some to get awake this morning.  

I hope that all of my GON friends will stay safe in this crazy hurricane weather too.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 10, 2017)

I woke in the middle of the night to find a note that relatives in Douglas were headed this way.   Can't believe they are leaving a home and headed here where we lose powder during every thunderstorm much less with what is headed our way and they won't be able to leave for days.   ID10T's


----------



## The black stick of death (Sep 10, 2017)

Lol it's windy


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 10, 2017)

Morning folks.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 10, 2017)

hey chief

my best hunting opening weekend is in the toilet.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 10, 2017)

Morning bros, hold on to ya hats !!!

Not looking forward to working Monday and Tuesday night, shutting down everything Monday.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Sep 10, 2017)

Morning GW, Stick,EE and Chief. I see Quack coming through the door.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Sep 10, 2017)

Sup Quackbro?


----------



## cramer (Sep 10, 2017)

morning fellers , where'd everybody go?

Thanks for the coffee G


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 10, 2017)

eyees hera


----------



## cramer (Sep 10, 2017)

Quack is upset that the only chance he had to see gold helmets beating the Dawgs was a bust


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 10, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> Sup Quackbro?



Morning brother !!!  





cramer said:


> Quack is upset that the only chance he had to see gold helmets beating the Dawgs was a bust



You're prolly right !!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 10, 2017)

oh quack don't give up hope


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 10, 2017)

gobbleinwoods said:


> oh quack don't give up hope





Ain't that what Obama said ??


----------



## Moonpie1 (Sep 10, 2017)

Morning Cramer. Gonna put some stuff away that may get airborne or blown away and clean the fish from yesterday. May cook some of them also. How are you and Dawn doing Quack?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 10, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> Morning Cramer. Gonna put some stuff away that may get airborne or blown away and clean the fish from yesterday. May cook some of them also. How are you and Dawn doing Quack?




Doing well Moonbro, Lab puppy is getting into everything.  I've got the doors open and he keeps toting my 10" smoking hickory logs inside . .


----------



## cramer (Sep 10, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Doing well Moonbro, Lab puppy is getting into everything.  I've got the doors open and he keeps toting my 10" smoking hickory logs inside . .



This horse/dog of ours keeps dragging in limbs, pine cones, shredding them all over the floors ... and he's about 2 yrs old.

Sorry about Susie - new pup will help, but I still catch myself calling Diesel "Tobie" to this day and it's been several months.


----------



## cramer (Sep 10, 2017)

I'm gonna have to bring Diesel over to Chief for a Dog Whisperer session or 5.
I just been waiting on Chief to settle down for a minute...
like that's ever gonna happen.


----------



## cramer (Sep 10, 2017)

well - I better batten it down and get some MT bottles filled with water for the freezer and stuff.


----------



## ddgarcia (Sep 10, 2017)

Mornin' Folks! What a ash we had herelast night. It wasn't the win I was hoping for but I'll take it. Celebrated like it was 50-0!



Hooked On Quack said:


> Doing well Moonbro, Lab puppy is getting into everything.  I've got the doors open and he keeps toting my 10" smoking hickory logs inside . .





cramer said:


> This horse/dog of ours keeps dragging in limbs, pine cones, shredding them all over the floors ... and he's about 2 yrs old.



My best friend growing up had a Yellow Lab Male. He started with their pile of firewood and when that ran out he went out and found every twig, stick, branch and even a tree or three and drug em back home and reduced em to toothpicks.


By the time he was 10 he didn't have any teeth left.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Sep 10, 2017)

Morning DDG. Any deer harmed yet? What you got going on this morning Chief?


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 10, 2017)

cramer said:


> I'm gonna have to bring Diesel over to Chief for a Dog Whisperer session or 5.
> I just been waiting on Chief to settle down for a minute...
> like that's ever gonna happen.



More like dog holler'r! 

I just had to go retrieve Bert from neighbor's barking @ their horses. Horizontal wooden fence - didn't have a problem gettin in after 'em, but acted like he didn't know how to get him out.


----------



## ddgarcia (Sep 10, 2017)

No deer have been harmed by me yet. Buddy shot a doe yesterday morning and I had to get out early and go help him track. Hit her high and she didn't leave much of a blood trail and she fell into the creek to die.

Didn't go out this morning due to after effects of Game Party last night. Thinking about going for an afternoon hunt but with this wind blowing not really sure I wanna climb a tree, let alone strap myself to it


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 10, 2017)

It's GREAT to be a Georgia Bulldawg.


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 10, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> It's GREAT to be a Georgia Bulldawg.



Why? What high school did they whoop up on now?


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 10, 2017)

It`s great to be alive.


----------



## Keebs (Sep 10, 2017)

Lets get ready, folks!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 10, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> It's GREAT to be a Georgia Bulldawg.




Once again, 1980 . .


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 10, 2017)

Keebs said:


> Lets get ready, folks!



Ready here. All outside furniture strapped down. Cars in shelter. Just praying for my bestest friend that decided to ride it out in St. Augustine. She has a house up here. Keeping in touch with her.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 10, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Once again, 1980 . .



Quack, you don't understand............. It's ALWAYS great to be a Georgia Bulldawg. Win or lose. That's the difference in us and all the other so called fans. It's just the way I was raised and Dang proud of it.


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 10, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Quack, you don't understand............. It's ALWAYS great to be a Georgia Bulldawg. Win or lose. That's the difference in us and all the other so called fans. It's just the way I was raised and Dang proud of it.



A true fan is a fan during the good times and bad! 
Howdy Mrs Mandy!


----------



## cramer (Sep 10, 2017)

cooking some yard bird on the electric smoker in case we lose power.
Gobblin made me think I could get ahead on the freezer inventory.
Got some okra, corn and maters stewing two, to, too


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 10, 2017)

We ready for Irma.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 10, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Quack, you don't understand............. It's ALWAYS great to be a Georgia Bulldawg. Win or lose. That's the difference in us and all the other so called fans. It's just the way I was raised and Dang proud of it.




I DO understand Mandy, I just LOVE aggravating you !!


Neighbors bought me 10lbs of gator tail from LA.  We're gonna have fried skrimp, gator, and bass filets !!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 10, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I DO understand Mandy, I just LOVE aggravating you !!
> 
> 
> Neighbors bought me 10lbs of gator tail from LA.  We're gonna have fried skrimp, gator, and bass filets !!



And that's why I love you big little brother. Fried cheekun, mash-r-taters and zipper peas here. It's tradition.  Saw a bunch of Florida folks loading up on groceries today. You can spot em a mile away. Ft. Yargo is packed.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Sep 10, 2017)

Howdy folks. Been tying stuff down and moving stuff to hopefully safer places. About to fry up a mess of them squealers we caught yesterday. Hope everyone stays safe during this storm.


----------



## Hornet22 (Sep 10, 2017)

Nicodemus said:


> It`s great to be alive.



YES it is brother!! Glad you ain gotta git out there and turn them lights back on anymore. One day, one day.


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 10, 2017)

Hornet22 said:


> YES it is brother!! Glad you ain gotta git out there and turn them lights back on anymore. One day, one day.





You be safe, and tell all them boys to look out for each other. They got some long hours ahead of them.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 10, 2017)

Hoping all my Georgia friends stay dry and safe. This thing aint nothing to play with.


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 10, 2017)

Thanks, Charlie. We`ve done all we can do here. It`s in God`s Hands now.


----------



## Keebs (Sep 10, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> We ready for Irma.





Hooked On Quack said:


> I DO understand Mandy, I just LOVE aggravating you !!
> 
> 
> Neighbors bought me 10lbs of gator tail from LA.  We're gonna have fried skrimp, gator, and bass filets !!


I LOVE gator tail!!!


Nicodemus said:


> Thanks, Charlie. We`ve done all we can do here. It`s in God`s Hands now.


You got that right, Nick, my love to you all, got LilD fixin to come in from work, got my main man going stir crazy stuck inside but playing anyway i.e. driving "Ree-ree" crazy!


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 10, 2017)

Nicodemus said:


> Thanks, Charlie. We`ve done all we can do here. It`s in God`s Hands now.



Hopefully this thing will keep losing strength and spare everyone some degree of wind damage. The rainfall amounts still aren't looking good though.

I pray everyone here comes out safe with minimal damage.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 10, 2017)

I just accosted management on FB, can you get fired for doing that ?? I'm beyond giving a dam . . 


Ya'll be safe where ever you are !!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 10, 2017)

Well looks like this storm ain't gonna hit us, I'll be eating/drankin bread n milk sammiches for a while . .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 11, 2017)

Dang pup is snoring/sleeping on top of my foot !!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 11, 2017)

Reckon I'll take my Zzzzzzzzzz pills and crash.


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 11, 2017)

Alabama round steak sammiches


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 11, 2017)

Drunkbro is ready to batten down the hatches! He's convinced that this Irma is about to level ATL...


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 11, 2017)

quack, in a simple explaination--yes

blood, drop a water balloon on him

Morning sleepy heads including myself.  Coffee is ready with all this fresh water falling from the sky.


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 11, 2017)

gobbleinwoods said:


> quack, in a simple explaination--yes
> 
> blood, drop a water balloon on him
> 
> Morning sleepy heads including myself.  Coffee is ready with all this fresh water falling from the sky.



dang good idea GW ... ya know I aint done that in a while!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Sep 11, 2017)

Good Morning Quack, Blood, Gobblin, and to all of you sleepy Drivelers this morning.

Unfortunately, I have been awake for a few hours now.  Yep, all dressed up and no place to go !!!!

Gobblin, your coffee does smell good this morning so I would like a cup or 3 to get me motivated to get a move on.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 11, 2017)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Good Morning Quack, Blood, Gobblin, and to all of you sleepy Drivelers this morning.
> 
> Unfortunately, I have been awake for a few hours now.  Yep, all dressed up and no place to go !!!!
> 
> Gobblin, your coffee does smell good this morning so I would like a cup or 3 to get me motivated to get a move on.



EE, no place to go    the gobble cafe is open.


----------



## Wycliff (Sep 11, 2017)

Good morning folks on this wet Monday morning


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 11, 2017)

Mornin everyone, hope all is well with our Deep South friends. 

Looks as if Irma has lost a lot of her punch and we'll just get a windy rain event.


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 11, 2017)

Good to be home! The bride is off today so im going to put her hinny to work around herea!... Won't be no slackin while I'm around! Da foot ... Its down!


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 11, 2017)

blood on the ground said:


> Good to be home! The bride is off today so im going to put her hinny to work around herea!... Won't be no slackin while I'm around! Da foot ... Its down!



Mmmhuh


----------



## Moonpie1 (Sep 11, 2017)

Good rainy Monday morning Quackbro, GW, Wy,EE,Bloodbro and Chief. No werky today. Bracing for the worst and praying for the best. Praying for everyone in the path of this hurricane! Gonna scare up some brekfus. Will check in on everyone shortly.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 11, 2017)

Blood talkin out of the side of his mouf cause his butt knows betta.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 11, 2017)

Same here Moonbro.


----------



## Wycliff (Sep 11, 2017)

He must not know she joined GON


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 11, 2017)

No work today here either.   Biscuits in oven, sausage in fry pan, cheeken boolits to follow.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Sep 11, 2017)

More coffee here GW. Fried some squealers last night for supper. Mz. R wants left over fish and grits for brekfus. Sounds like a good plan to me. Prayers sent for Blood, hope he doesn't get scuffed up too bad!


----------



## ddgarcia (Sep 11, 2017)

blood on the ground said:


> Good to be home! The bride is off today so im going to put her hinny to work around herea!... Won't be no slackin while I'm around! Da foot ... Its down!


----------



## ddgarcia (Sep 11, 2017)

Mornin' Folks

Not bad in Athens yet. Couple small trees down in neighbors back yard but they were on their way over before this ever started. Power still on


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 11, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> More coffee here GW. Fried some squealers last night for supper. Mz. R wants left over fish and grits for brekfus. Sounds like a good plan to me. Prayers sent for Blood, hope he doesn't get scuffed up too bad!





ddgarcia said:


> Mornin' Folks
> 
> Not bad in Athens yet. Couple small trees down in neighbors back yard but they were on their way over before this ever started. Power still on



moon made another pot here to, 2, tu, also, two, too

dd, not bad here in Newborn either just squall line then calm then another burst.   seeing no trees down yet.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 11, 2017)

Mornin.
Gonna be a quiet day at work. Think I'll leave early.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 11, 2017)

mrs. Hornet22 said:


> mornin.
> Gonna be a quiet day at work. Think i'll leave early. :d



10:00 ?


----------



## Moonpie1 (Sep 11, 2017)

Morning DDG and I see Mrs. H checking in. We still have power as of yet, but not looking good for later. Got rain and wind is getting progressively worse. Like GW said it is coming in bands for now, but will be sustained later. Praying for everyone, especially all to the south of us.


----------



## glue bunny (Sep 11, 2017)

Good .morning my beautiful peeples!
Pan of biscuits just out of the oven...bacon and eggs frying  up.  Get to try some of the homemade strawberry jam.

Quack...never heard your new pups name???


----------



## glue bunny (Sep 11, 2017)

Hey moon!


----------



## Moonpie1 (Sep 11, 2017)

Morning Glue Bunny. Stay safe today!


----------



## Moonpie1 (Sep 11, 2017)

Power just went off here at 31220.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 11, 2017)

hey gluey,   sounds good.   Who made the strawberry?

Moon, hope it comes back on soon.   When I lose power I lose internet too.   25 more minutes and the bread I'm baking will come out of the oven.    Come on SSEMC keep it on.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 11, 2017)

glue bunny said:


> Good .morning my beautiful peeples!
> Pan of biscuits just out of the oven...bacon and eggs frying  up.  Get to try some of the homemade strawberry jam.
> 
> Quack...never heard your new pups name???



DooDoo


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 11, 2017)

Gettin purty breezy here too, Moon.


----------



## glue bunny (Sep 11, 2017)

Hey he...I made the jam for the first time eva.  Pretty good!

Chief...thought quack might have named it puddles!


----------



## ddgarcia (Sep 11, 2017)

glue bunny said:


> Chief...thought quack might have named it puddles!


----------



## lagrangedave (Sep 11, 2017)

Morning................


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 11, 2017)

glue bunny said:


> Hey he...I made the jam for the first time eva.  Pretty good!
> 
> Chief...thought quack might have named it puddles!



That's his last name.....DooDoo Puddles.


----------



## glue bunny (Sep 11, 2017)

jeff c. said:


> that's his last name.....doodoo puddles.



lol!!!


----------



## Wycliff (Sep 11, 2017)

Catchy name


----------



## glue bunny (Sep 11, 2017)

I believe the good Lord was looking out for me when my ankle surgery was cancelled last week. I wouldnt be able to leave the house as easily in a cast and doped up on pain meds if I needed to.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 11, 2017)

gluey

did you use sure jel or just cook it until it set?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 11, 2017)

I first learned by a little old lady the cook it method and used wax to seal the jars.

Later I figured out sure jel and canning lids was so much easier and more reliable not to mention stayed preserved longer.


----------



## lagrangedave (Sep 11, 2017)

Gulf wax...........


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 11, 2017)

yep 

now I use it to make fire starters.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Sep 11, 2017)

Morning LD. We made strawberry/fig preserves when the figs were in Glue Bunny. Good stuff! Wind is still coming in bands and lots of smallish stuff hitting around and on the house and backporch/cooking area. It sounds bad when impacting the metal roof of the porch.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 11, 2017)

Winds kicking up here in the 30606. Some street lights already out. And they were still working in the eye of the storm in Fl. 
It's cold here too. I got on a sweater. 
Leaving at 2 today to try to beat the storm.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 11, 2017)

Saw a cool pic of Daytona International Speedway. In field slap full of bucket trucks as far as the eye could see. They ready!


----------



## lagrangedave (Sep 11, 2017)

Morning Moon...


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Sep 11, 2017)

Hopin all my long distance FRIENDS are safe and sound this morning. Been watching the news and prayin everyone is OK.

Mike


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 11, 2017)

Thanks Mike, my power just flickered for the first time.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 11, 2017)

Gusts are picking up here.


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 11, 2017)

Rougher`n a cobb here.


----------



## Wycliff (Sep 11, 2017)

Kind of strange it just stopped raining here


----------



## Wycliff (Sep 11, 2017)

Gusts are picking up though


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 11, 2017)

Nicodemus said:


> Rougher`n a cobb here.



Y'all hangin in there with no damage, Nic?


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 11, 2017)

So far, Jeff. Still purty bad though.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 11, 2017)

Wycliff said:


> Gusts are picking up though



Just had my strongest gust.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Sep 11, 2017)

Morning Nic, hope y'all can come through this with little damage. Go home Mrs. H!


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 11, 2017)

Nicodemus said:


> So far, Jeff. Still purty bad though.



Good to hear, these rascals can be relentless.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 11, 2017)

Video just posted on FB. My little Island is getting flooded again. Ocean coming over Palmetto Blvd. Looks like a river. They JUST got fully recovered from Matthew.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 11, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> Morning Nic, hope y'all can come through this with little damage. Go home Mrs. H!



I'm gonna try to wait till 2:00. Barrow county closing all government at 2:00. Not raining hard here. I just don't wanna drive 30 min. home in bad rain. Hope I beat it.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Sep 11, 2017)

Hope you get home safely Mrs. H! We are hunkered down and praying for the best.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 11, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> Hope you get home safely Mrs. H! We are hunkered down and praying for the best.



Joe, approximately what wind gusts do you think you are getting?


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 11, 2017)

Daggum power is flickering as gusts have picked up.


----------



## The black stick of death (Sep 11, 2017)

It's pretty much gone now looking at the radar


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 11, 2017)

Just blew the office door slap open. Wind and rain really picking up here. Might juss head to the hissy. Don't know why, I hear we don't have power.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 11, 2017)

My happy place is under water AGAIN.
That's Palmetto Blvd. Not rain. Ocean water.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 11, 2017)

MsH22,  no one is coming into the office.  Go girl Go!!

Lost power now back on.  Gusts are for real now.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Sep 11, 2017)

Chief it seems like it's gusting 50 ish or more! Lots of projectiles hitting house and porch. Luckily nothing big so far! You should have done cut for the hut Mandy!!!! Hope Nic,Keebs and all of the folks south of us are faring ok.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Sep 11, 2017)

I done told her to git home GW! And yep it's pretty bad here. Power has been off since 10:15. I don't want the guys working on the lines to be out in this! It's not worth someone's life for the power to be off for a while! When this thing blows over, then they could do it a heck of a lot safer! Mz. R just read a post from Facebook from some idiot that said Georgia Power and the other high line crews had suspended bucket truck use for now. And he didn't know when we would get power back on. What price do you put on someone's life for the inconvenience of not having power till it's safe for them to work? Sheesh for a better word!


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 11, 2017)

Yep, hope Keebs, Mud, and our other southerly friends are ok.


----------



## Wycliff (Sep 11, 2017)

Muds probably out riding dirt roads in the truck


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 11, 2017)

It looks like it is settling down here now, and I`m glad of it. No damage around here so far and we didn`t even lose any chickens.

I`m not sure how other utilities view it, but with Georgia Power, their safety rule is that with 30 mph per hour winds or faster, bucket trucks are grounded and the boom can`t leave the cradle.

But, that doesn`t apply to your hooks and climbing belt. I`ve had to climb poles and structures in some awful conditions.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 11, 2017)

Nicodemus said:


> It looks like it is settling down here now, and I`m glad of it. No damage around here so far and we didn`t even lose any chickens.
> 
> I`m not sure how other utilities view it, but with Georgia Power, their safety rule is that with 30 mph per hour winds or faster, bucket trucks are grounded and the boom can`t leave the cradle.
> 
> But, that doesn`t apply to your hooks and climbing belt. I`ve had to climb poles and structures in some awful conditions.



Glad she's easing off on yall, bet it got purty ugly for a while.

That would be tough goin up a pole like that even in 30-40 mph gusts.


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 11, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> Glad she's easing off on yall, bet it got purty ugly for a while.
> 
> That would be tough goin up a pole like that even in 30-40 mph gusts.





It was never much fun, no doubt that. Neither were ice covered poles.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 11, 2017)

Nicodemus said:


> It was never much fun, no doubt that. Neither were ice covered poles.



I climbed about twice in my life with hooks, didn't care too much for it. I didn't like all them splinters I was lookin at.


----------



## The black stick of death (Sep 11, 2017)

Ehh just some trees down here blew the tin off my porch but more an incoveinience than damage


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 11, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> I climbed about twice in my life with hooks, didn't care too much for it. I didn't like all them splinters I was lookin at.





Every time you take a step, you make more of those little demons and they are all waiting for you to cut out and grab the pole with both arms.


----------



## lagrangedave (Sep 11, 2017)

Yea and shell rot will do you in.............


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 11, 2017)

lagrangedave said:


> Yea and shell rot will do you in.............





You`re right, but I can tell if a pole has shell rot or shell separation. We were required to test every pole before you climbed it. I can do it with a hammer.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 11, 2017)

Got home just in time.  Power and cable have gone out, but back on for the time being. Flickering as I type. Branches and stuff covering the streets, yards and pool. Tree hit our pool guys house and 2 of his trucks earlier. He has the worst luck.
H22 said he read where all the re-built dunes on my beach are gone.  28 million dollars watched out to see. Or piled up on Palmetto Blvd. again.


----------



## Wycliff (Sep 11, 2017)

I wouldn't want no part of climbing in this weather, glad there are people who will. I'm just not one of them


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 11, 2017)

Powers out. I tried to call H22 and report it.
His phone busy. Imagine that.


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 11, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Powers out. I tried to call H22 and report it.
> His phone busy. Imagine that.





Who is your power supplier?


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Sep 11, 2017)

1st off I hope all my friends are SAFE AND SOUND but mybe you need a little chuckle .


Early goose season (2 days) was this weekend and so Chase and I just had to try. Well no geese were harmed cause nuthin came anywheres near us ( guess they hear I got my eye fixed) so all I could do was watch and take pics of Double Ds, lots of them and lookin good, here's one of my shots


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Sep 11, 2017)

Well that's weird that, that pic got censored ( probably read Quacks mind and thought it was something else ) 

It was Deer and ducks ( and a bunch of coots not the old ones like abunch on here ) 

But Chase didn't care he'd spook them off and even though it was pretty warm atleast the smoke was gone and he could go out and cool of a bit..

My friends stay safe. And I hope this gave you a little chuckle in your hard time. 

Thinkin of ya

Mike

Mike


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 11, 2017)

Power been out since 11am, Generac kicked in !! 


Hope everyone is keeping safe !!


I gots to work next two nights...


----------



## Wycliff (Sep 11, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Power been out since 11am, Generac kicked in !!
> 
> 
> Hope everyone is keeping safe !!
> ...



All good here so far, be heading home when you are heading in. Soaking wet from working in this mess all day


----------



## Moonpie1 (Sep 11, 2017)

Cool pics as always Mike! Ours went out at 10:15 Quackbro. It's been too bad for the crews to get out up here. Got the egg lit for some cheekun thighs and eyetalian sausage. Gonna do some pulled pork fajitas on the Blackstone griddle. Getting bout time for a BLD!


----------



## Moonpie1 (Sep 11, 2017)

Be safe at the slip and slide Quackbro! Hope all is well at your house Wy. We still got some pretty bad wind!


----------



## Wycliff (Sep 11, 2017)

The wind stopped here for a little and now its back worse than before


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 11, 2017)

Hope I've got plenty 'o propane, Generac ain't worth a toot without it . . 

Don't know if we got power at work ??


----------



## Wycliff (Sep 11, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Hope I've got plenty 'o propane, Generac ain't worth a toot without it . .
> 
> Don't know if we got power at work ??



Yeah that would stink to run out of fuel


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 11, 2017)

Just called work, no power.  Dawn's heating up my suppa.


We're EMCs #1 customer, they'll have us back up and running soon.


----------



## Wycliff (Sep 11, 2017)

Be safe out there tonight Quack


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 11, 2017)

H22 bout couldn't get home. Took 4 routes.  Generator going. Thank goodness he's home.  Dang ice storm tore up his sports car, and now a huge limb got it umder shelter. Dang.


----------



## king killer delete (Sep 11, 2017)

Savannah flooded. I 95 steady stream of bucket trucks and power company folks from everywhere


----------



## Oldstick (Sep 11, 2017)

Looks like we lucked out around here.  Plenty of hard wind today and our power blinked for a couple seconds several times.  Lots of trees down in the Middle GA region, but not near our house, thanks to the Lord.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 11, 2017)

king killer delete said:


> Savannah flooded. I 95 steady stream of bucket trucks and power company folks from everywhere



Saw a pic earlier of Daytona international speedway slap full of bucket trucks.  Go power  companies.  Proud of my hubby.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 11, 2017)

Subsided significantly here with an occasional gust and lighter rainfall. No damage, just a mess of debris.


----------



## ddgarcia (Sep 11, 2017)

Same here Jeff. Power off from about 330 to 530


----------



## Moonpie1 (Sep 11, 2017)

Power still off here at 31220. Hope everyone came through ok. Fired up the egg and the Blackstone and cooked us some grub.


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Sep 11, 2017)

Just heard a couple of our electric crews have left here and headed your way. May take them a couple of days but they's on their way.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Sep 11, 2017)

*Supper on da porch.*

Our son found this old rusty candle chandelier in a trash pile. Worked out good tonight. Pulled pork fajitas and grilt chicken. Not many people can say they had a candle light supper in a hurricain.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 11, 2017)

ddgarcia said:


> Same here Jeff. Power off from about 330 to 530



I can't believe it, but never lost power for more than a couple minutes, dd.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 11, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> Our son found this old rusty candle chandelier in a trash pile. Worked out good tonight. Pulled pork fajitas and grilt chicken. Not many people can say they had a candle light supper in a hurricain.



Way to go Moonbro.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Sep 11, 2017)

Good evening to all of my Driveler friends.  Today has been one really awful day as the heavy rain and super high winds hit about 4 AM this morning.  I worked my tail off yesterday afternoon getting things done so that hopefully no trees or limbs etc would hit my house or vehicle.  Unfortunately, I ran out of time last night so I got up really early and went to get more Non-Ethanol gas this morning for my generator.  Dang, Murphy Fuel was not open yet.  I had to wait until after 6AM to get the necessary fuel.  The real problem was the fact that the rain was coming down like 10,000 cows tinkling on a flat rock and the wind was blowing it sideways at 30-plus mph at the time.  I filled two more 5-gallon containers full so that I would have at least 20 gallons total if needed.  I was completed soaked and the windbreaker that I was wearing got totally soaked in the process.  (Note to self------Windbreaker repels wind NOT RAIN!!!!!!

We experienced some really high winds and some of the heaviest rain that I have ever seen at times.  It was relentless all day long.  This afternoon, the storm drain was plugged with leaves, limbs, and other debris and the water flooded the street and it got up over the curb and starting coming up in my yard.  I went out in this crazy storm and took my heavy duty rake and unclogged all of the stuff from the storm drain and the water level receded immediately.   When I came back inside I realized that the entire neighborhood had lost power at 3 pm this afternoon and after my refrigerator and freezer had been off for 2 1/2 hours, I fired up my generator and used it keep both units cold and/or frozen.  Thankfully, I only needed it for an hour as the power finally came back on about 6:30 pm tonight.

I looked at the radar etc and I thought that this bad stuff had finally moved out of here BUT a few minutes ago, the dang heavy rain and the high winds came back like a teed off lion!!!!!   

For the rest of my life, if I EVER hear the words....HURRICANE OR IRMA , well it would be too dang soon.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 11, 2017)

Mike, I understand your frustration, but consider yourself fortunate my friend.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Sep 11, 2017)

Dang EE! Hope you can come through the second round ok. Our power has been out since 10:15 this morning. Real quiet and dark round here tonight. I think our area got hit really hard from what I can tell checking up on the phone.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 11, 2017)

Like I said, I'm dumbfounded by my power staying on.  We use to get an afternoon Tstorm and it would go out for a couple hours.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 11, 2017)

Dang Moonpie done made me hungry.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Sep 12, 2017)

HALLELUJAH !!!!!   This storm is finally leaving my area.

Good Morning to all of you fellow Drivelers.

It is time for some of Gobblin's coffee to help me get fully awake this morning.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Sep 12, 2017)

Morning EE. Hope everyone is ok. Still no power at 31220. Maybe they can get some to it this morning. No werky today either.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 12, 2017)

Morning EE and Moon.

Lawd, I was awake wayyy too late last night.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 12, 2017)

Still getting a breezy drizzle here.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 12, 2017)

Hiya kneebros !!!  Hope everyone is making it okay ??


Still no EMC power at the house, Generac still kicking it.


Couldn't believe they didn't have us up and running, sat in the dark reading a book with a flashlight all night.  Both pumping stations with no power.   Got several thousands of tons of kaolin just sitting in tanks with no agitators running.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Sep 12, 2017)

Morning Chief and Quackbro. Anybody heard from our southern friends?


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 12, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Hiya kneebros !!!  Hope everyone is making it okay ??
> 
> 
> Still no EMC power at the house, Generac still kicking it.
> ...



Mornin bro.....as far as your propane, is it only for your generator?


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 12, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> Morning Chief and Quackbro. Anybody heard from our southern friends?



No sir, I haven't.


----------



## Wycliff (Sep 12, 2017)

Good morning


----------



## Wycliff (Sep 12, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Hiya kneebros !!!  Hope everyone is making it okay ??
> 
> 
> Still no EMC power at the house, Generac still kicking it.
> ...




That's going to be an expensive outage


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 12, 2017)

Mud is good with debris and fence mending, sent Keebs a text.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Sep 12, 2017)

Morning Wy. You get any damage?


----------



## ddgarcia (Sep 12, 2017)

Mornin' folks. Seems everyone did as good as could be expected with this thing. Maybe some/many of us better than hoped.

Moon, Quack hope they get you back up soon


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 12, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin bro.....as far as your propane, is it only for your generator?




Yessir, total electric 'cept for the Generac.




ddgarcia said:


> Mornin' folks. Seems everyone did as good as could be expected with this thing. Maybe some/many of us better than hoped.
> 
> Moon, Quack hope they get you back up soon



 Doing fine at the house bro, just nuttin at work.



Gotta crash, good day bros !!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 12, 2017)

Just got power back since 2 yesterday. Quiet Honda generator kept a lamp and all freezers on. Power back as of now. Had just turned the generator off to save fuel. My stupid butt neighbor still has his LOUD generator going. smh-ing real slow and then fast. HE CRAZY.


----------



## Wycliff (Sep 12, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> Morning Wy. You get any damage?



No sir, we were lucky. Only lost power at the house for about 2 minutes.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 12, 2017)

H22 gonna be crushed.  His back yard is usually pristine. Oh well
 Pic won't load, but it aint pretty.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 12, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> H22 gonna be crushed.  His back yard is usually pristine. Oh well
> Pic won't load, but it aint pretty.



Keebs is all good, but still no power. Said she is trying to find a Genny for freezers.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 12, 2017)

Hope everyone got through this with minimal damage. It pretty much played out before it reached us.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 12, 2017)

I believe most of us have BO$$, haven't heard from everyone though.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 12, 2017)

I'm bout ready for some sunshine.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 12, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> I'm bout ready for some sunshine.



Meeeeeeee Toooooooooo.
Cable still out, but I'm trying to learn this Roku thingy my son gave me. Am able to watch some news and have something to look at. Could watch a movie, but, ummmmm not a movie person.


----------



## Wycliff (Sep 12, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> Keebs is all good, but still no power. Said she is trying to find a Genny for freezers.



I have one she could use but that's a good ride to get a generator


----------



## glue bunny (Sep 12, 2017)

Afternoon all!  Glad everyone made it thru the storm...me included.
Busy the last few days helping evacuees stay comfortable and well fed.  Many thanks to all in henry county who donated time, food, bedding to FBC Locust Grove.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Sep 12, 2017)

Howdy everyone. Been helping a friend with a tree at his house. Tree fell away from his shed, but the root ball picked it up about 4 feet. Got hung up in some more trees across his yard. Fun times! Still no power here yet. Going to pick up a generator from a friend whose power never went off. Will be using it for the freezers and fridge in the shop. Y'all stay safe.


----------



## Wycliff (Sep 12, 2017)

Afternoon Glue Bunny and Moon


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 12, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> Keebs is all good, but still no power. Said she is trying to find a Genny for freezers.





KyDawg said:


> Hope everyone got through this with minimal damage. It pretty much played out before it reached us.


No power for about 24 hours, but at least I don't have an uprooted tree laying across my house like the lady down the street. 


Moonpie1 said:


> Howdy everyone. Been helping a friend with a tree at his house. Tree fell away from his shed, but the root ball picked it up about 4 feet. Got hung up in some more trees across his yard. Fun times! Still no power here yet. Going to pick up a generator from a friend whose power never went off. Will be using it for the freezers and fridge in the shop. Y'all stay safe.


You stay safe too! H22 still at work. Imagine that. 
Still no cable, but I gots POWER and Roku! 3.5 inches of rain that made it in the rain gauge. Blowing sideways most of the time. Pool looks like it has a small tree in the bottom. The neighbor finally turned his generator off at 4 this afternoon. Dang that thing was loud. Glad we got a Honda.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 12, 2017)

Nicodemus said:


> Who is your power supplier?



Didn't mean to ignore you, but just saw this. Ga. Power.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 12, 2017)

Afternoon brogrows !!!  Power restored here at 5pm, Dawn rode the property and only 2 trees down.  Will get them tmrow. 


Gonna be another long night at the chalk mine.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 12, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Afternoon brogrows !!!  Power restored here at 5pm, Dawn rode the property and only 2 trees down.  Will get them tmrow.
> 
> 
> Gonna be another long night at the chalk mine.



Dang. That's awesome. Trees down everywhere up here. 
Long night at the Cafe356 too. H22 still workin and I'm watching Wild Alaska on BBC. Them folks talk funny.


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 12, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Didn't mean to ignore you, but just saw this. Ga. Power.





Have they restored your power yet?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 12, 2017)

Nicodemus said:


> Have they restored your power yet?



Yes sir!  Praise the good Lawd above for our linemen!


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 12, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Yes sir!  Praise the good Lawd above for our linemen!





Good to hear. Hope Chris can get some rest soon himself.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Sep 12, 2017)

Backed in the yard with the generator on the truck and the lights came on!!! 6:20! Thanks to all the linemen that work their tails off so we can have power!!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 12, 2017)

We got power, but I guess the street above doesn't. Dang his generator is loud. On a lighter note. The South Pacific is much worse than Alaska. Still watching nature.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Sep 12, 2017)

*Ouch!*

Had a friend call me yesterday and asked if I could give him a hand. Tree fell over and the root ball lifted his 10 by 20 building about 4 ft off the ground . We got the tree cut and the root ball pulled out. This was fun! Had jacks at both ends to hold building while we cut tree and removed root ball. Wish I had took more pics.


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 13, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> Had a friend call me yesterday and asked if I could give him a hand. Tree fell over and the root ball lifted his 10 by 20 building about 4 ft off the ground . We got the tree cut and the root ball pulled out. This was fun! Had jacks at both ends to hold building while we cut tree and removed root ball. Wish I had took more pics.



Dang it man! First time I've seen anything like that.... Roots picking up a building and all.


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 13, 2017)

Cheekun an dumpliz ... Covered in black pepper!


----------



## Moonpie1 (Sep 13, 2017)

Morning Bloodbro. It was pretty wild! You get any damage?


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Sep 13, 2017)

Good Morning Blood, Moonbro, Quack (still using his flashlight to see at work), and to the rest of the Driveler Nation.

I hope that ya'll didn't have too much damage cause by this crazy storm.

Moon, that is a really odd situation for sure.  I'm just curious as to why the building was placed so close to that tree to begin with though.  I bet it was a heck of a maneuver to try and get it that tre moved out of the way and try to get this building positioned back in the normal location.

Moon, I think that the solution to your power being out and needing it to come back on sooner is.........just have a big cardboard box and paint "Generator" on the sides of it and put it in the back of your truck and then drive back into the yard with it.  PRESTO !!!!!  The power automatically comes back on immediately as it doesn't like any competition !!!!!!   


 I've got to have a Nuclear Stress Test (since I can't perform on the regular treadmill test right now) done this morning so I have to be at the hospital at 7:30 AM.  I had one like this several years ago but I didn't remember it lasting for 2-3 hours though.  I can't eat or drink anything or have anything with caffiene in it, or take my normal medicines since midnight.  I am already starving  and my stomach is growling like a hungry Grizzly bear this morning as I didn't eat enough last night for supper.


----------



## ddgarcia (Sep 13, 2017)

Mornin' folks. Glad to see all are as well as can be expected


----------



## Moonpie1 (Sep 13, 2017)

Morning DDG. Considering how bad the wind was and the big trees around my house I was very pleased with the outcome! I know some didn't fair as well.


----------



## Wycliff (Sep 13, 2017)

Morning folks, Moon that's a odd way to jack up a building but pretty creative using a tree. EE I hope everything goes well at the doctors for you


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 13, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> Morning Bloodbro. It was pretty wild! You get any damage?



Wind didn't even blow here.... Good bit of rain but nothin outside of that


----------



## Moonpie1 (Sep 13, 2017)

Morning EE and Wy. EE , I hope that the test doesn't doesn't take long and you can get some coffee and breakfast. Yeah Wy that was an odd dilemma. He got the building from his mother after his dad passed away as she didn't need it anymore. The place they put it is really tight on both sides. He wanted to cut a couple of trees before setup, but his wife won that battle. She admitted yesterday it was a bad descision.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Sep 13, 2017)

That's good Bloodbro.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 13, 2017)

Mornin folks.


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 13, 2017)

Sure hate to see summer is coming back for the weekend! Been loving the cool nights lately!


----------



## Moonpie1 (Sep 13, 2017)

Morning Chief. Did your brother get a line on a genny?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 13, 2017)

Good morning kneebros !!  Hope Sockbro studied for his test . .  Electricians pulled a Yuge generator to run our agitators.  Idjits parked right in front of the door, had to hear that big diesel run all night.



I runned outta gas this morning on my way home..


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 13, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Good morning kneebros !!  Hope Sockbro studied for his test . .  Electricians pulled a Yuge generator to run our agitators.  Idjits parked right in front of the door, had to hear that big diesel run all night.
> 
> 
> 
> I runned outta gas this morning on my way home..



Speaking of generators have you had to use the generator that you installed at your house yet


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 13, 2017)

blood on the ground said:


> Speaking of generators have you had to use the generator that you installed at your house yet




All the time bro, a squirrel can poot on a power line 10 miles from here and our power will go out.


----------



## Keebs (Sep 13, 2017)

Live from work............ finally got power yesterday afternoon, baby sis & my Mama are still without............landline & internet is down at the house.............

Mornin!


----------



## Wycliff (Sep 13, 2017)

Morning Keebs glad you got some power


----------



## Wycliff (Sep 13, 2017)

Wonder if Quack, sle............... I mean had to read in the truck last night. Probably why he ran out of gas


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 13, 2017)

Wycliff said:


> Wonder if Quack, sle............... I mean had to read in the truck last night. Probably why he ran out of gas





No lie bro, I did read in the company truck Monday night  !!


----------



## Moonpie1 (Sep 13, 2017)

Morning Quackbro and Keebs. Glad your power is back up Keebs. Mz. R and I have a lot of clean up to do!


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 13, 2017)

Keebs glad you got power back and all is well. 

Moon I found a generator right here from a neighbor. Took it over to brothers, and he still didn't have power @ 11:00p when I left his house helping him with some stuff. They have a big issue of some sort over in that area he is in. Everyone all around his area is back on though. Purty large area with a lot of homes and a couple roads blocked.


Quackbro that had to have sucked listening to that Genny all night. Set it in front of the door??? 

EE I've had one of those nuclear stress test also. Man, that stuff makes you feel like you are having a heart attack.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 13, 2017)

Home buyer is coming to put some of his stuff in my house. I told him as I empty mine he could bring some his to store and get a head start, as long as he doesn't put anything in my way to get the rest of mine out. Figured I'd help a brotha out.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 13, 2017)

blood on the ground said:


> Sure hate to see summer is coming back for the weekend! Been loving the cool nights lately!


Hush yo mouff.  I bout froze ta deff yesterday.


Keebs said:


> Live from work............ finally got power yesterday afternoon, baby sis & my Mama are still without............landline & internet is down at the house.............
> 
> Mornin!


Us too. Still don't have cable, but that OK. 1 street behind us(Diddy and brother) still out of power this mornin. 


Moonpie1 said:


> Morning Quackbro and Keebs. Glad your power is back up Keebs. Mz. R and I have a lot of clean up to do!


We gots LOTS of clean up too.


----------



## Keebs (Sep 13, 2017)

Wycliff said:


> Morning Keebs glad you got some power


 It sure was a relief!  I could live "off the grid" if I didn't have to worry about my freezers though!


Moonpie1 said:


> Morning Quackbro and Keebs. Glad your power is back up Keebs. Mz. R and I have a lot of clean up to do!


lordy, I need a straw rake to go on my lawn mower to get all my mess up!


Jeff C. said:


> Keebs glad you got power back and all is well.
> 
> Moon I found a generator right here from a neighbor. Took it over to brothers, and he still didn't have power @ 11:00p when I left his house helping him with some stuff. They have a big issue of some sort over in that area he is in. Everyone all around his area is back on though. Purty large area with a lot of homes and a couple roads blocked.
> 
> ...


I have my Miami neighbors looking for me a generator, they said after an event like this ppl sell them cheap!


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Hush yo mouff.  I bout froze ta deff yesterday.
> 
> Us too. Still don't have cable, but that OK. 1 street behind us(Diddy and brother) still out of power this mornin.
> 
> We gots LOTS of clean up too.


 Monday I was wearing my GA hoody and sweats! LOVED IT!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 13, 2017)

Lawd sista. We even dress alike. I had on a GA hoodie and sweats too.


----------



## Keebs (Sep 13, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Lawd sista. We even dress alike. I had on a GA hoodie and sweats too.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Sep 13, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> Morning EE and Wy. EE , I hope that the test doesn't doesn't take long and you can get some coffee and breakfast. Yeah Wy that was an odd dilemma. He got the building from his mother after his dad passed away as she didn't need it anymore. The place they put it is really tight on both sides. He wanted to cut a couple of trees before setup, but his wife won that battle. She admitted yesterday it was a bad decision.  He filed for divorce early this morning !!!!!!!




Moon, my test took a little over 3 hours and I grabbed a quick snack as soon as I got home.

I also fixed your above comment about "a bad decision" too !!!     





Hooked On Quack said:


> Good morning kneebros !!  Hope Sockbro studied for his test . .  Electricians pulled a Yuge generator to run our agitators.  Idjits parked right in front of the door, had to hear that big diesel run all night.
> 
> I runned outta gas this morning on my way home..



Quack, I studied just enough so that I hopefully got a passing grade on it.   

With as many beans as you eat, you should NEVER run out of gas !!!!  





Wycliff said:


> Wonder if Quack, sle............... I mean had to read in the truck last night. Probably why he ran out of gas





Hooked On Quack said:


> No lie bro, I did read in the company truck Monday night  !!




Wybro, when I first read your comment, I thought that you were probably right about the sleeping/then reading in the truck part and dang if you didn't hit the nail on the head after all.  ps:  At least Quack was honest about it.



Jeff C. said:


> Keebs glad you got power back and all is well.
> 
> Moon I found a generator right here from a neighbor. Took it over to brothers, and he still didn't have power @ 11:00p when I left his house helping him with some stuff. They have a big issue of some sort over in that area he is in. Everyone all around his area is back on though. Purty large area with a lot of homes and a couple roads blocked.
> 
> ...





Jeff, 

I agree with you as I am also glad that Keebs got her power back on and all seems to be well for now.  


I am surprised that Quack just didn't go outside and pull the plug on the Genny and then go back inside and go to sleep until the end of the shift.......and then say OOOPPS!!!!!  Did I do THAT ?????  

You are right about that Nuclear Stress Test making you feel just like you are having a heart attack.   The radioactive medicine that they first injected wasn't bad BUT when they did the second stage of this test and injected the "shonuff Nuclear medicine in my veins, it made me feel like I couldn't get my breath, my chest was exploding, and I felt so nauseated with all of these things at once too.  Thankfully, this feeling didn't last but a few minutes.

I won't really know any of these results with my Cardiologist until September 22nd. I've got 5 other appointments beginning next Monday to cover all of this stuff needed on my knee surgery scheduled on September 28th.   I know that I will be glad when all of this is completed.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Sep 13, 2017)

Hope all of them go well EE! Howdy Mrs. H. Glad you found him one Chief. We are taking a quick sammich break and taking a load up to our sons house on the river. He has a big burn pile! Gives us an excuse to sit around and tell fascinating stories when it's colder.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Sep 13, 2017)

*First load.*

This is mostly from the stuff on the house and outdoor kitchen/porch. Probably going to take at least 3 more trips!


----------



## Keebs (Sep 13, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> This is mostly from the stuff on the house and outdoor kitchen/porch. Probably going to take at least 3 more trips!


when you get yours done, come on south, I'll give you some more to take up there!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 13, 2017)

got power back last night and dsl i.e. internet just came back.

wooooo hooooo


----------



## Moonpie1 (Sep 13, 2017)

*Second load.*

Bought me a new pitch fork this morning before we started loading trailer. It was a game changer! Hope tomorrow after work to get the rest of it finished up! Thinking we can do it with one more load! Mz. R hasn't missed a step with me today! She has really toted the mail !!! Wish we were closer Keebs, Mz. R and I would sure give you a hand. That's good news GW, I hope everyone is digging out without too much damage! Just sat down and enjoying a much needed BDLD! Our son is at the end of the line up on the river. They still are out of power, we took him another generator this afternoon when we took the first load. Passed a good many EMC trucks on the way with the second load. They are working his way. With two generators they will be good till it comes on.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 13, 2017)

Moon, you missed a spot.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 13, 2017)

Settin on da front porch of ol home place alone under 2 ceiling fans and porch lights dimmed. Just reflecting on my family will be the 3rd generation to occupy this lil farm house.

We've already put a lot of our stuff in here and it's starting to look like a home again. A new freezer will be delivered tomorrow. As soon as I get Internet and TV relocated to this house I'm going to go ahead and move on in, heck I already own a 1/4 of it anyway. Power and homeowners ins. is already in my name.

No since in waiting to the 29th.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Sep 13, 2017)

We will get it tomorrow Chief. Mz. R is all over it! We are two tired folks right. IRMA made a mess! But so thankful it wasn't big stuff! That is so cool Chief! I know y'all are looking forward to getting settled in.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 14, 2017)




----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 14, 2017)

E-stops are not my friend!


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 14, 2017)

Jamey Johnson rockin the maintenance shop! Redneck side of me.... Thems some good tunes ta weld to!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 14, 2017)

morning from the plugged back in

coffee ?


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 14, 2017)

gobbleinwoods said:


> morning from the plugged back in
> 
> coffee ?



Morning G


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 14, 2017)

camping in this brick tent was fun one day but it did get old when the routine was broken.


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 14, 2017)

gobbleinwoods said:


> camping in this brick tent was fun one day but it did get old when the routine was broken.



Yessir... Electricity is a good thing


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 14, 2017)

blood on the ground said:


> Yessir... Electricity is a good thing



folks are finding out that FL was uninhabitable until AC.  Luckily it was cool outside for the first several days.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Sep 14, 2017)

Morning GW and Bloodbro. Back to work today.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 14, 2017)

moon, morning

I had to go back yesterday.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Sep 14, 2017)

Good Morning and Happy Thursday to you Quack, Blood, Gobblin, Moonbro, and to the rest of you tired and weary Drivelers out there this morning that is trying your best to get over this really nasty and mean witch named "IRMA" !!!!!!    

Moonbro, I've got an extra tarp for you to cover your trailer with so that you don't get a hefty fine like here in Augusta if your debris comes off along the way.  

Gobblin, a cup or three of your fresh brewed coffee sounds like a good plan this morning.  I am happy that most of you did not suffer any major damages during this storm and hopefully your lives will be back to normal very soon.  

Thankfully, I slept really well last night and got 5 hours of much needed sleep.


----------



## Nugefan (Sep 14, 2017)

blood on the ground said:


> E-stops are not my friend!



I hear ya Brother ....A necessary evil but can be a pain ....our old building had probably a mile of conveyor 99% of the problems with it was operator e stop induced ....


----------



## Wycliff (Sep 14, 2017)

Morning, Lil Wy fell off his bike yesterday and broke his wrist.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Sep 14, 2017)

Dang Wy, that is a bummer for sure.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 14, 2017)

Mornin folks.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 14, 2017)

Wycliff said:


> Morning, Lil Wy fell off his bike yesterday and broke his wrist.



Dang Wybro, BMX'er in the making?

My daughter broke one her arms twice and the other one once.


----------



## Keebs (Sep 14, 2017)

Wycliff said:


> Morning, Lil Wy fell off his bike yesterday and broke his wrist.


 bless his heart!

 Mornin Folks!


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 14, 2017)

Mornin Keebs....y'all up and runnin/back to normal?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 14, 2017)

Mornin!


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 14, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin!



Mornin birthday gal.


----------



## Keebs (Sep 14, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin Keebs....y'all up and runnin/back to normal?


Pretty much, gonna get the blower out & get the yard cleaned up and coolers cleaned up & put back up.


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin!


Mernin Birfday girl!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 14, 2017)

Waitin on new freezer to be delivered to new old house.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 14, 2017)

Thanks ya'll.
The older I get, the less I like birfdays. 
Just a heads up for peeps that haven't gotten their license renewed in a while. If you are married and your name has changed from your birth certificate, you need extra forms. Social security card don't work. Thank goodness I was able to print a bank statement there while I waited 3 hours.  I thought I was prepared. 
Got there at 3 left at 6.


----------



## Keebs (Sep 14, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Thanks ya'll.
> The older I get, the less I like birfdays.
> Just a heads up for peeps that haven't gotten their license renewed in a while. If you are married and your name has changed from your birth certificate, you need extra forms. Social security card don't work. Thank goodness I was able to print a bank statement there while I waited 3 hours.  I thought I was prepared.
> Got there at 3 left at 6.


I took a copy of my divorce papers, birth certificate and a bill, I think...... I think I renew next year, I better be checking..........


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 14, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Thanks ya'll.
> The older I get, the less I like birfdays.
> Just a heads up for peeps that haven't gotten their license renewed in a while. If you are married and your name has changed from your birth certificate, you need extra forms. Social security card don't work. Thank goodness I was able to print a bank statement there while I waited 3 hours.  I thought I was prepared.
> Got there at 3 left at 6.



Yep, marriage license.

Not rubbin it in, but googled DMV site and license renewal requirements before we went. We weren't there but about 30 minutes each when we went. Picked up birth certificate originals from county health dept.


----------



## Keebs (Sep 14, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> Yep, marriage license.
> 
> Not rubbin it in, but googled DMV site and license renewal requirements before we went. We weren't there but about 30 minutes each when we went. _*Picked up birth certificate originals from county health dept*_.


 I had to pay $25 for a certified copy from the probate judge or something or other down town!  I'm gonna frame that sucker and put it on the wall!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 14, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> Yep, marriage license.
> 
> Not rubbin it in, but googled DMV site and license renewal requirements before we went. We weren't there but about 30 minutes each when we went. Picked up birth certificate originals from county health dept.



I did go to the site. Even did the application before I got there. Like I said, I thought I was prepared. I know I got a wedding cert. but it's in a very safe place along with my wedding pics. So safe that I have no idea where that safe place could be.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 14, 2017)

Oh. And they were closed Mon. and Tues. and were short 6 peeps yesterday. Only 3 working. I thanked them all and told them they were doing a great job and to sleep well tonight. I know they were wore slap out.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 14, 2017)

Morning !!! 


Happy Birthday Mandy !!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 14, 2017)

knock knock, anybody home ??


----------



## Wycliff (Sep 14, 2017)

Iz hera


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 14, 2017)

I'z in and out. Tomorrow is due date for corp. with extensions. Lawd knows why I work here. Anniv. and Cody's birfday in April. Mine in Sept. Wedding in Oct.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 14, 2017)

Wycliff said:


> Iz hera




Dayshifting ???





mrs. hornet22 said:


> I'z in and out. Tomorrow is due date for corp. with extensions. Lawd knows why I work here. Anniv. and Cody's birfday in April. Mine in Sept. Wedding in Oct.



Don't know why you're working period.  Ya'll gotz mo $$$ than a show dog can jump over . .


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 14, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Dayshifting ???
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Gotta have something to do or I'd be one sorry human being. Then again, I might have time to find my safe place if I didn't work.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 14, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Gotta have something to do or I'd be one sorry human being. Then again, I might have time to find my safe place if I didn't work.




Noticed you didn't deny being knee grow rich . .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 14, 2017)

I'm wanting to go lootin, 'cept I KNOW my neighbors will choot me dead . .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 14, 2017)

Pool company showed up yesterday, covered/winterized pool.  That'll save me a buncha $$.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 14, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Pool company showed up yesterday, covered/winterized pool.  That'll save me a buncha $$.



Tooooooooooo early. 

H22 STILL scooping out leaves and limbs from ours before we can even think about vacuuming it. Ery mornin and ery evenin. Still half full. Then we gots to work on da yards. What a mess.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 14, 2017)

Best birfday present EVA! My boy called this mornin and he is going to grace me with his presents this afternoon. I aint seen hide nor hair from him him and a blue moon. EXCITED!


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 14, 2017)

Happy birthday, Mandy. Hope your day is a nice one. 

My Lady had to renew her drivers license last month and didn`t have any trouble. She took her papers up to the desk and told the man, "I`m The Redhead", and he just stuttered and didn`t give her any sass.  


Well, this old man still tough enough to swing a big chainsaw. For now anyway.


----------



## glue bunny (Sep 14, 2017)

Afternoon my beautiful peeples!

Hey quack!...give ol' "doo doo puddles" a good scratch on the back for me.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 14, 2017)

Nicodemus said:


> Happy birthday, Mandy. Hope your day is a nice one.
> 
> My Lady had to renew her drivers license last month and didn`t have any trouble. She took her papers up to the desk and told the man, "I`m The Redhead", and he just stuttered and didn`t give her any sass.
> 
> ...



I truly believe this.


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 14, 2017)

Happy birfday Mandiezel ...... We sure do love youns!


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 14, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I truly believe this.





Which one?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 14, 2017)

blood on the ground said:


> Happy birfday Mandiezel ...... We sure do love youns!


 Girl I used to work with called me Mandella. Been called Mandylynn, MandyLou(mostly family), AmandaLynn, MandaPanda, Doodlebug, and alot I can't put on here. The list goes on and on. 


Nicodemus said:


> Which one?


Both!


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 14, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Girl I used to work with called me Mandella. Been called Mandylynn, MandyLou(mostly family), AmandaLynn, MandaPanda, Doodlebug, and alot I can't put on here. The list goes on and on.
> 
> Both!



My little sister is Mandy also... I call her anything all those names also!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 14, 2017)

Dang pup broke into Dawns Flexoril... that oughta knock 'em out.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 14, 2017)

blood on the ground said:


> My little sister is Mandy also... I call her anything all those names also!



Well, learn something new eryday. 
I used to HATE my name. I kinda like it now. Don't hear it much. 

Bye peeps. Thanks for the birfday wishes. Time to start the celebration.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 14, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Well, learn something new eryday.
> I used to HATE my name. I kinda like it now. Don't hear it much.
> 
> Bye peeps. Thanks for the birfday wishes. Time to start the celebration.




Hope Chris gets home intime to cook you a awesome supper !!


----------



## Wycliff (Sep 14, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Dayshifting ???
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yep, last one. Got seven off after today


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 14, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Dang pup broke into Dawns Flexoril... that oughta knock 'em out.



Whats flexoril quack?


----------



## Moonpie1 (Sep 14, 2017)

Evening folks. Happy birthday MANDY! Hopefully me and Mz. R can finish cleaning up this afternoon. Might get it all with one more heaping trailer full.


----------



## Keebs (Sep 14, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I'z in and out. Tomorrow is due date for corp. with extensions. Lawd knows why I work here. Anniv. and Cody's birfday in April. Mine in Sept. Wedding in Oct.


when is Mr.H22's???


Hooked On Quack said:


> Noticed you didn't deny being knee grow rich . .


 I noticed that to, two, too......


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Tooooooooooo early.
> 
> H22 STILL scooping out leaves and limbs from ours before we can even think about vacuuming it. Ery mornin and ery evenin. Still half full. Then we gots to work on da yards. What a mess.


I got that to do too, got my new cover in today! But I saw a DYI for solar heaters I wanna try before I close it up!


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Best birfday present EVA! My boy called this mornin and he is going to grace me with his presents this afternoon. I aint seen hide nor hair from him him and a blue moon. EXCITED!





Nicodemus said:


> Happy birthday, Mandy. Hope your day is a nice one.
> 
> My Lady had to renew her drivers license last month and didn`t have any trouble. She took her papers up to the desk and told the man, "I`m The Redhead", and he just stuttered and didn`t give her any sass.
> 
> ...





glue bunny said:


> Afternoon my beautiful peeples!
> 
> Hey quack!...give ol' "doo doo puddles" a good scratch on the back for me.


 Hiya!


Hooked On Quack said:


> Dang pup broke into Dawns Flexoril... that oughta knock 'em out.


 ohmy!


blood on the ground said:


> Whats flexoril quack?


knock you out good stuff!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 14, 2017)

blood on the ground said:


> Whats flexoril quack?




Muscle relaxer, he's passed out in the kitchen . .


I'm gonna catch the devil from Dawn when she gets home.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Sep 14, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Thanks ya'll.
> The older I get, the less I like birfdays.
> Just a heads up for peeps that haven't gotten their license renewed in a while. If you are married and your name has changed from your birth certificate, you need extra forms. Social security card don't work. Thank goodness I was able to print a bank statement there while I waited 3 hours.  I thought I was prepared.
> Got there at 3 left at 6.




MANDY, HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOU !!!  I hope that you enjoy your special day to the Maxx.    





Keebs said:


> I had to pay $25 for a certified copy from the probate judge or something or other down town!  I'm gonna frame that sucker and put it on the wall!



Yes, that first certified copy is $25 BUT any more copies of the document that you need will only cost $5 each.





Nicodemus said:


> Happy birthday, Mandy. Hope your day is a nice one.
> 
> My Lady had to renew her drivers license last month and didn`t have any trouble. She took her papers up to the desk and told the man, "I`m The Redhead", and he just stuttered and didn`t give her any sass.
> 
> ...



Nic, If I had been on the other side of the counter and that same scenario had happened to me.....WELL, when Ms Sheryl walked up,  I would have looked her straight in the eyes and promptly said......Heck, If you would like, I'll be glad to also give you the combination to the safe over there behind me too  !!!!  

I think that I read somewhere that Rule #1 is that you don't make The Redhead mad.  

Nic, your ears should be burning because I was talking about you at lunchtime today with some friends down in Wrens, Ga while eating lunch at Peggy's Restaurant.  I told them about you "testing" your new snake-proof boots recently with the rattlesnake in your yard and they worked perfectly.  




Wycliff said:


> Yep, last one. Got seven off after today



Wybro, enjoy your 7 days off and hopefully you will get to spend some quality time with little Wy too.  I surely hate that about him breaking his wrist.  Hopefully, it will heal up and will not cause any further problems.


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 14, 2017)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> MANDY, HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOU !!!  I hope that you enjoy your special day to the Maxx.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





I love life, and even though I done got all wore out and broke down, I have myself a good time, always.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 14, 2017)

wheeeeeee tired but ready for the weekend.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 14, 2017)

dang calendar says it is Thursday


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 14, 2017)

Thought I'd stumble in and say Hello.

Just keepin the ball Rollin on transitioning from one house to the next. Man, all the phone calls, waiting on returned calls, emails, docusigns, scheduling services, etc., has been a pain in the butt. Can't seem to get nothin else done.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 14, 2017)

Whewwwwww, pup's okay . . .


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 15, 2017)

Mernin kids.... Its Friday!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 15, 2017)

quack, good to hear
chief, house selling is taxing
blood, update on drunkbro?

morning all


----------



## Moonpie1 (Sep 15, 2017)

That's good news Quackbro. Morning Chief,  Bloodbro and GW. It will so worth it when you get it all done Chief. Son got power on about 7:45 yesterday. Tree fell on well so no water yet. It's getting there slowly but surely. Short week for me, but need the weekend to recharge the batteries. Wonder if Mandy has a headache from her Bday celebration?


----------



## Moonpie1 (Sep 15, 2017)

*Last load.*

Got home from work and finished getting up the rest of the storm debris.


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 15, 2017)

gobbleinwoods said:


> quack, good to hear
> chief, house selling is taxing
> blood, update on drunkbro?
> 
> morning all



He is sleeping in the break room


----------



## Moonpie1 (Sep 15, 2017)

Water balloon in order Blood?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 15, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> Water balloon in order Blood?



more like hand in warm water time.


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 15, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> Water balloon in order Blood?





gobbleinwoods said:


> more like hand in warm water time.



 either one would be funny!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Sep 15, 2017)

Good Morning and Happy Friday to you Blood, Gobblin, Moon, and to the rest of you sleepy Drivelers.

Sounds like Drunkbro is having himself a ball during the night BUT that is normal for him it seems.  

I've got a lot to get done today with all sorts of paperwork to be completed as well.  I've got to get a quick shower etc and get on the move.  I'll check back in later.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Sep 15, 2017)

Morning EE. Time to giterdone.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 15, 2017)

Mornin folks.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 15, 2017)

Got phone calls to make already, holler later. Everyone have a good day.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 15, 2017)

Here we go....phone calls, phone tag, call backs, missed calls, voicemails, busy signals, not open yet. etc., etc.,


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 15, 2017)

I should be getting compensated.....


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 15, 2017)

Mornin!


----------



## Keebs (Sep 15, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Whewwwwww, pup's okay . . .


 best sleep he'll ever get!


blood on the ground said:


> either one would be funny!


 oh my, I needed that visual this mornin!


EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Good Morning and Happy Friday to you Blood, Gobblin, Moon, and to the rest of you sleepy Drivelers.
> 
> Sounds like Drunkbro is having himself a ball during the night BUT that is normal for him it seems.
> 
> I've got a lot to get done today with all sorts of paperwork to be completed as well.  I've got to get a quick shower etc and get on the move.  I'll check back in later.


Git-R-Done!


Jeff C. said:


> Here we go....phone calls, phone tag, call backs, missed calls, voicemails, busy signals, not open yet. etc., etc.,


'bout par for the course, huh?


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin!


well good mornin sista!

Dulieville is back up & running!  Got my internet & landline back yesterday........... saw a post on FB about someone stealing genny's from the Windstream folks at their stations, saw a guy working on one near my place & stopped & talked to him, verified it was true and told him I'd do my best to keep my eyes on the two he told me about, thanked him for his work & let him get back to it!  Fitzgerald also got help from the Wilcox State prison cutting up downed tree's in not only "my" parks but around town and Cobb County sent 4 trucks down to help out too!  Thanks to ALL the ones helping everyone out!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 15, 2017)

Glad you're back up and running Keebs. 

Folks around us still out. Still hearing generators in the hood. 

Had a great evenin with MY family and the boy knows his Ma good. He brought the grand doggies to see me.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Sep 15, 2017)

Morning Chief, Keebs and the birthday girl.


----------



## Keebs (Sep 15, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Glad you're back up and running Keebs.
> 
> Folks around us still out. Still hearing generators in the hood.
> 
> Had a great evenin with MY family and the boy knows his Ma good. He brought the grand doggies to see me.


 He's a smart boy!


Moonpie1 said:


> Morning Chief, Keebs and the birthday girl.


howudoin?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 15, 2017)

The office next door has fresh flowers delivered every week. They share them with me on Friday. H22 loves fresh flowers and he calls the girls in the office "his girlfriends". They really love him now. I told them what he does for a living. I bet he gets more flowers now.


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 15, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> The office next door has fresh flowers delivered every week. They share them with me on Friday. H22 loves fresh flowers and he calls the girls in the office "his girlfriends". They really love him now. I told them what he does for a living. I bet he gets more flowers now.



Mr H22 is pretty popular with the boys in the duck blind too


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 15, 2017)

Da Possum said:


> Mr H22 is pretty popular with the boys in the duck blind too



so that's where my flowers been disappearing to.


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 15, 2017)




----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 15, 2017)




----------



## Keebs (Sep 15, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> so that's where my flowers been disappearing to.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 15, 2017)

PIZZA!


----------



## Keebs (Sep 15, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> PIZZA!


PULLED PORK!! and fixin's!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 15, 2017)

Gotta deer quarter in the crock pot with homemade Cuban seasoning, rice to follow.  Neighbors are generous 'round here.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 15, 2017)

Lawd what a day. Gots all kinds of stuff lined up, if they'll just keep their word. 

Heating and air-(entire new unit) up at ol home place coming Tuesday for an estimate.

Fence guy-for temporary fenced backyard section for Bert and Boo so I can just let them out the door and not terrorize new neighbor's @ my house. After I get settled I'll have them come back and finish the entire back yard all the way back to the barn.

Plumber is supposed to be here today to make a plumbing repair here @ my house. 

Septic tank service for both houses next week.

Termite inspections for both houses next week.

Thinking about changing my cellular-satellite-Internet too. Noticed a couple dead spots up @ ol home place with cellular. I cain't go for dat.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 15, 2017)

Fence guy just called and will be here tomorrow to give estimate.


----------



## Keebs (Sep 15, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Gotta deer quarter in the crock pot with homemade Cuban seasoning, rice to follow.  Neighbors are generous 'round here.


If I didn't have heartburn from said pork, that would sound very awesome!!


Jeff C. said:


> Lawd what a day. Gots all kinds of stuff lined up, if they'll just keep their word.
> 
> Heating and air-(entire new unit) up at ol home place coming Tuesday for an estimate.
> 
> ...


wow, you made me tired just reading all that, but then, you DO get things done!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 15, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> Lawd what a day. Gots all kinds of stuff lined up, if they'll just keep their word.
> 
> Heating and air-(entire new unit) up at ol home place coming Tuesday for an estimate.
> 
> ...



Jeff C being a leader.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 15, 2017)

The kids gave me the same coffe maker they gave me before that I left at Tate's outside kitchen. and more coffee thigys that go in it and some pretty outside hangy lights.
And a cake that I need to share. Anybody want some facy chocolate cake?


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 15, 2017)

Problem is, I'm spendin' more'n I'm makin'.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Sep 15, 2017)

Evening Keebs, Mrs. H, Quackbro and Chief. Sounds like you have been real busy Chief!! Lawd Mrs. H! Rhonda is a confirmed chocoholic! Bet she would take you up on that offer ifin we were closer. Turn off the lights and lock up Keebs.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 15, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> Problem is, I'm spendin' more'n I'm makin'.



You oughta get a pretty penny for that mansion you just sold.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 15, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> Problem is, I'm spendin' more'n I'm makin'.



sounds like wifey needs more hours.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 15, 2017)

gobbleinwoods said:


> sounds like wifey needs more hours.



been there. Done that.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 15, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> You oughta get a pretty penny for that mansion you just sold.



Not after I pay for the ol home place in full.



gobbleinwoods said:


> sounds like wifey needs more hours.



She came close to tellin'em to shove it today.


----------



## Wycliff (Sep 15, 2017)

Evening, watching movies with the broke wrist Lil Wy


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 16, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> The kids gave me the same coffe maker they gave me before that I left at Tate's outside kitchen. and more coffee thigys that go in it and some pretty outside hangy lights.
> And a cake that I need to share. Anybody want some facy chocolate cake?





Yes please, I be lubbin some "facy" chocolate cake . . 




Wycliff said:


> Evening, watching movies with the broke wrist Lil Wy




Heal quick lilWybro !!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 16, 2017)

if lacy is pronounced la C

is facy pronounced fa C?

morning drivelers

allergies have hold of my nose.   Several things taken to dry it up that my doctor would say no-no to.   Tough it isn't running like a faucet was left open.

Now coffee might make the throat feel better.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Sep 16, 2017)

Good Morning Gobblin.  I've been waiting for you to show up with a truck load of fresh brewed coffee to help start my day.  Thanks as I need a cup or three to help me get me rear in gear today.


Who knew that Quack lubbed "Facy" Chocolate cake??????


As for the allergy problem,  I've had problems with "RAGWEED" since I was about 12 years old.  My Dad took me dove hunting at his friends place about 45 miles from home and we had to walk about 100 yards through a patch of Ragweeds that were a lot taller than our heads to get to the field.  By the time we got to the field, my eyes had swollen shut and I was having problems breathing.  My Dad had to rush me to the nearest hospital about 20 miles away for treatment.  I remember that the doctors gave me a couple of shots and they had to use cold compresses on my eyes for a couple of hours or so to get the swelling down.  I have hated ragweeds ever since too.   

Every year from around the first week or so of September UNTIL we have a very hard frost, my eyes water like crazy, my nose runs most of the time with sniffling and  congestion etc, and I feel lousy in general.  I have been taking Claritin for the past few years and it seems to help me somewhat without causing me to be so drowsy.  The weird thing is that I HOPE and PRAY for a hard frost to hit during September instead of waiting to around November or so.  After the frost hits, "BINGO", I am free from that allergy problem for another year.   

I hope your allergy problem get better soon.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 16, 2017)

makes it hard to bow hunt when you are coughing, sneezing, and snorting.

Yep it is giant ragweed.   The regular ragweed that blooms spring and summer doesn't seem to bother me.  But that tall yellow blooming fall variety is the culprit.


----------



## cramer (Sep 16, 2017)

Morning Gobblin, EE and gang
Thanks for the coffee  G

I gotta read back a little a see what's gon on round  here!


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 16, 2017)

Live from Rogersville Alabama... Making food plots and working my hiny off! #ineedabeer #makingalabamagreatagain 
Mornin kids


----------



## glue bunny (Sep 16, 2017)

Good morning my beautiful peeples!
Got a couple of fellers helping to build a new front porch on the old house today. After 127 years the 12x12 hand hewn main beam needs to be replaced.
The new porch is going to be shorter...only 8 ft. Due to cost expenses ( lack of money). Hope to put it on the market by the end of the month.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Sep 16, 2017)

Morning EE,GW,Cramer,Bloodbro and Glue Bunny. Caught a few extra winks this morning. Sure felt good!


----------



## glue bunny (Sep 16, 2017)

Mornin moon.  I'm sure the squealers didn't mind you sleep in in.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 16, 2017)

morning glue bunny


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 16, 2017)

Mornin folks.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Sep 16, 2017)

Morning Chief. You have been a busy man!


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 16, 2017)

Gotta be out of my house in 14 days. I could be out in a couple of days with the rest of my stuff, but still have a lot to do up @ ol home place.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 16, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> Morning Chief. You have been a busy man!



Yessir, can't wait to kick back one day with nothing pressing for a change. Refrigerator repairman coming to repair fridge @ ol home place @ noon today, got a fence guy giving me a quote about the same time and I've got to go over to brothers and get tractor this morning too before they get here. Got to rewire trailer light plug also, brother stepped over it after plugging it into his truck to bring to me and his foot caught the harness and snatched every wire out of plug on trailer.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 16, 2017)

Raked up about 2 truck loads of debris in my yard yesterday, got a little bit more and it'll be done. Got the front yard of ol home place, but haven't even touched the sides or back yard up there. It's worse than mine.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 16, 2017)

Holler later.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 16, 2017)




----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 16, 2017)

Nobody to play wit . .


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 16, 2017)

Some pictures from Gods country...
The white building used to be a catfish restaurant back in the day... The fella I was with said his dad built it over the top of a spring to provide water to the resturant. I thought that was really cool. The ponds were where his dad raised the catfish for the resturant. I can go on and on...


----------



## Head East (Sep 16, 2017)

Great story.  Looks like a great spot!


----------



## Patriot44 (Sep 17, 2017)

Looks like an awesome place, blood! 

Who plays baseball this early.....Jeez. Been up for an hour and a half, headed for Canton for a tourney...Sleep when you are dead, I reckon.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 17, 2017)

coffee might help patriot44


----------



## cramer (Sep 17, 2017)

Indeed it will GW
Good morning
Thanks for the coffee G


----------



## Moonpie1 (Sep 17, 2017)

Morning P44,GW, and Cramer. Cool looking place Boodbro.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 17, 2017)

Mornin folks.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 17, 2017)

Home buyer came yesterday and brought all his outdoor furniture and put on deck, now I've got somewhere to sit again.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Sep 17, 2017)

Blood, you are right as those views do look very much like God's Country. 

Good Morning Patriot44 and good luck at the ballgame this morning too. 

Also good morning to you Gobblin, Cramer, Moonpie, Chief and to the rest of the Driveler Nation.

My blood pressure went off the charts yesterday afternoon when I visited my property and found that a guy that had leased the neighboring property had moved his cows onto that property and apparently didn't check the condition of the fences around it.  His cows came onto my property and wreaked havoc for the past 8 days as they ate everything in sight including lots of hay that was supposed to be baled in a few days.  They also ate all of the 200 lbs of feed and did their best to demolish a salt block as well that I had put at my feeding station  recently.  I had left one small tree in the middle of this   area to use as a guide in measuring the height of each deer and I now have a photo of all of these cows wreaking havoc as they knocked down this tree as well.   I have a total of 6 cameras located around this area from different angles and I don't miss anything in the process.  That smaller tree has been very helpful from each angle to gauge the height and overall size of a deer too.  

Well I didn't miss anything because I now have 3,812 photos of a bunch of very large and hungry cows.   The deer disappeared for the most part when these cows showed up in this area.    

To say that I am NOT A HAPPY CAMPER right now is a huge understatement as the owner of these cows has apparently been working really long hours and possibly out of town recently.  I found out last night that some of these cows were out in the roadway early yesterday morning and had to be gathered up.  Surely somebody ought to be responsible to keep a check on them.  

I will get off of my soapbox now and take a shower and drive back up to the country this afternoon to try and get some answers about this fiasco.


THE FIRST PHOTO IS WHAT WAS THERE BEFORE THESE DANG COWS INVADED MY PROPERTY.  YEP, HE IS A DESCENDANT OF THE ORIGINAL CRAB-CLAW THAT I KILLED BACK A FEW YEARS AGO.


NOW LOOK AT THE SECOND PHOTO AND SEE WHAT WAS THERE ABOUT 36 HOURS LATER !!!!!


THE THIRD PHOTO SHOWS THE SMALL TREE THAT I LEFT THERE TO USE AS A GUIDE TO GET A BETTER IDEA OF THE SIZE OF A DEER ETC.  (FOR WHATEVER REASON, THERE WERE TWO SQUIRRELS THAT LOVED TO RUN UP AND DOWN THIS TREE VERY FREQUENTLY TOO.)


THE FOURTH PHOTO SHOWS AS THESE COWS JUST WENT CRAZY AND KNOCKED IT RIGHT DOWN INSTEAD.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Sep 17, 2017)

Good morning Chief. You taking it easy today?


----------



## Moonpie1 (Sep 17, 2017)

EE done snuck in whilst I was speaking to Chief. Hopefully you can get to the bottom of the problem EE.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 17, 2017)

Beef is what's for dinner.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 17, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> Good morning Chief. You taking it easy today?



Not really Moon, going to start emptying my garage today. Got the yard cleaned up, but got to get it mowed. Once my garage is empty going to empty attic into garage so that I can figure out what to get rid of and what to keep.

EE, hope they get them fences repaired.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 17, 2017)

Speaking of fences, fence guy didn't show up yesterday or return my call. Scratched off my list for now unless he calls me tomorrow.


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 17, 2017)

Patriot44 said:


> Looks like an awesome place, blood!
> 
> Who plays baseball this early.....Jeez. Been up for an hour and a half, headed for Canton for a tourney...Sleep when you are dead, I reckon.



My 2011 team had a early game every sunday morning


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 17, 2017)

blood, is it really your b'day?


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Sep 17, 2017)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Beef is what's for dinner.



I definitely think that beef should be for dinner, supper and breakfast even tomorrow because I am so teed off about   this.



gobbleinwoods said:


> blood, is it really your b'day?



Apparently TODAY is Blood's birthday because his bride is thinking about taking him out to lunch and celebrating big time !!!!

HAPPY BIRTHDAY JASON !!!!!!



ps:  Jason, please give your bride a hug from me ........then today won't be a total loss for me for sure !!!!!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 17, 2017)

gobbleinwoods said:


> blood, is it really your b'day?


Yrssir it is.. 


EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> I definitely think that beef should be for dinner, supper and breakfast even tomorrow because I am so teed off about   this.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Will do EE


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 17, 2017)

blood on the ground said:


> Yrssir it is..
> 
> 
> Will do EE



Tell the wife hey for me and just maybe. . . .


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 17, 2017)

Afternoon youngins.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 17, 2017)

My cows got loose and I can not find them.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 17, 2017)

Have you checked the slaughter house outside of Augusta?


----------



## Patriot44 (Sep 17, 2017)

We played two super bad teams. Decided to turn the day into two live practices although we didn't tell the other coaches....we got crushed. Two and out. 

Man it's hot out and we are bunt up. I can't imagine hunting in this.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 17, 2017)

KyDawg said:


> My cows got loose and I can not find them.




Happy birthday  blood. Love you!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 17, 2017)

H22 been working a lot. Today we got the pool and yards back looking good. He just don't ever stop. Niece and her boys spent weekend here keepin me company while H22 was workin. Fun times. I love those boys of hers.


----------



## glue bunny (Sep 17, 2017)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Beef is what's for dinner.



Meduim well please

Good afternoon my beautiful peeples!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 17, 2017)

Just gotta work tonight, then off two . .



Afternoon broz !!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 17, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Just gotta work tonight, then off two . .
> 
> 
> 
> Afternoon broz !!



Afternoon dude.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Sep 17, 2017)

Evening folks. About to grill a small pork tenderloin and sides undetermined as of yet.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 17, 2017)

H22 got it all betta. Ribeyes on da Weber. I guess I just caint post pics anymore.  It was a before and after of the Cafe356 yard and pool.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 17, 2017)

Well. I'm proud as a peacock.  I aint NEVA grilled anything in my life. H22 on the phone talkin smack and I dumped the chimley and cooked the ribeyes. Go Mandy.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Sep 17, 2017)

Outstanding Mandy! Hey Chief.


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 17, 2017)

All this talk about food...them vending machines are in trouble


----------



## Moonpie1 (Sep 18, 2017)

Morning Bloodbro. You didn't have any leftover B-day vittles?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 18, 2017)

morning bloodbro

the vending machines still have snacks?   drunkbro not spending his retirement on then now?

mornin moon


----------



## Moonpie1 (Sep 18, 2017)

Good MOANDAY morning GW. No fish were harmed this weekend.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Sep 18, 2017)

Happy Monday to you Moon, Gobblin, and to the rest of you tired and sleepy Drivelers.

I've got  busy day starting with an 8 AM Pre-Op appointment with my knee surgeon, then a 10:20 AM appointment at my Cardiologist at a different location to have blood drawn for a "Basic Metabolic Panel" full lab testing.  (I haven't been able to eat, drink, dream, have sex, or anything else since last midnight so I am an ornery cuss this morning).  I also have a 1 PM appointment with H&R Block for getting my 2016 Income Taxes completed and filed properly before my October 15th deadline. 

Gobblin, I guess that someone else will have to drink my couple of cups of your fresh brewed coffee this morning instead.  

Other than that, it will probably be a slow day!!!   

Right now, all that I can think about is FOOD and that is not a good thing either.  


ps:  All of the catfish in Moon's lake are breathing a big heaping helping of relief this morning as he didn't kidnap 50 lbs or so of them and put grease jackets on them this weekend !!!!!


----------



## Moonpie1 (Sep 18, 2017)

Good morning EE.


----------



## ddgarcia (Sep 18, 2017)

Mornin' Folks.

EE hope you git them cow problems sorted out. Personally I'd be seeking a lil restitution. Or RETRIBUTION, whichever the situation and neighbors ATTITUDE required.

One doe deer was harmed by me this weekend.

Woooooooooooo Meat in da freezer, which is down to about 3lbs of "hamburger"


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 18, 2017)

Mornin folks.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Sep 18, 2017)

Morning DDG. Good deal on the deer!


----------



## Moonpie1 (Sep 18, 2017)

Morning Chief. You slipped through when I was congratulating DDG. Full plate again today?


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 18, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> Morning Chief. You slipped through when I was congratulating DDG. Full plate again today?



Yessir, I just keep adding stuff to the list it seems. I was cleaning out a grown up area yesterday with tractor and bush hog yesterday to run fencing through a grownup area and a very large privet limb caught exhaust stack on tractor and popped it off @ the exhaust manifold. It was a matter of time on that happening anyway. I'm just surprised I beat my brother to it. 

Ordering another one today.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Sep 18, 2017)

Good Morning DDG and Chief.






ddgarcia said:


> Mornin' Folks.
> 
> EE hope you git them cow problems sorted out. Personally I'd be seeking a lil restitution. Or RETRIBUTION, whichever the situation and neighbors ATTITUDE required.
> 
> ...



DDG,

Congrats on getting some more venison too.

I was really upset about it initially but I did talk with the owner of these cows about it.  I've known him for a few years now and have known his family a lot better over the years.

He works for Ga Power and he has been working every day, 12 hours per day up in the Dalton area since the Hurricane hit last weekend so he hasn't been home for several days.  A lot of my friends have been goods friends with him for several years and he is a really nice guy.  I had met him and his girlfriend face to face back in August of 2014 when he initially rented this property for a few cows.  (They will be getting married soon too).  He was doing a lot of patching on the fence back then.  

Now he has a several more cows than originally though.  During the past couple of years, there have been several trees that fell and wiped out the fence area BUT up until now, it was never a problem and I never saw his cows during the past 2 1/2 years now.  From my camera photos, I was able to tell him which area that his cows were entering the pasture area so that helped somewhat as well.  He offered to pay for any damages BUT after I realized his situation, I thanked him but declined his offer.  Heck, I might need his help one day so I felt a lot better about after we talked about it.  He is also good friends with the two brothers that normally cut the hay on my property as well.  We all agreed that basically no real bad harm took place even if a little bit of hay was lost too.

We had a good discussion about it yesterday and he and his relatives were still trying to locate all of his cows as they were using several 4-wheelers and also a Drone yesterday afternoon trying to locate the rest of them.

Even though I was upset about it, I calmed down a lot after I realized that he was doing the best that he could for now.  He walked the entire fence line yesterday morning and he will be going in with a Skid-Steer ASAP and cutting out all around the fence line boundary and installing a much better fence.  He doesn't keep these cows on this property from early fall up until the early spring so I should have no more problems.

I am off to the doctors for now.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 18, 2017)

Good morning my beautiful bros !!! 

Smooth/quiet night !!


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 18, 2017)

Mornin kids.... Easy night at the plastico company!


----------



## glue bunny (Sep 18, 2017)

Good morning my beautiful peeples!
Hey quack!
Good luck at the doctors EE
congrats on the freezer of venison dev

It's a beautiful day this Monday ... Y'all get out an enjoy it!


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 18, 2017)

Good luck @ the Docs, EE.

Mornin glue, blood, Quack.

I gotta get busy, time is getting short and I have more on my plate now than before. I went to Tractor Supply and bought everything to install and fence about a 1/4 acre of the yard for a fenced in area for the dogs. Will be able to just let them out back door now and go do their bidness without terrorizing new neighbor's. After I get moved in and settled, I'll remove and reroute part of it and fence entire back yard from both front corners of the house all the way back to old barn. They will have about a solid acre of fenced backyard. Cattle fence at that.

Y'all have a good day!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 18, 2017)

Mornin! 

H22 said that was one of the best steaks he's had in a long time. No I AINT gonna start grillin.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 18, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin!
> 
> H22 said that was one of the best steaks he's had in a long time. No I AINT gonna start grillin.





Why not ??  I showed Dawn the ropes and now she's a great griller !!!


----------



## Keebs (Sep 18, 2017)

Mernin!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 18, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Why not ??  I showed Dawn the ropes and now she's a great griller !!!



No thanks. H22 enjoys it toooo much. 
I did not smell very pretty after standing ova a grill. Not pretty at all. Not a fan of smoke flavored clothes.


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 18, 2017)

I miss the Ricky Lake show... That was quality TV


----------



## redeli (Sep 18, 2017)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Happy Monday to you Moon, Gobblin, and to the rest of you tired and sleepy Drivelers.
> 
> I've got  busy day starting with an 8 AM Pre-Op appointment with my knee surgeon, then a 10:20 AM appointment at my Cardiologist at a different location to have blood drawn for a "Basic Metabolic Panel" full lab testing.  (I haven't been able to eat, drink, dream, have sex, or anything else since last midnight so I am an ornery cuss this morning).  I also have a 1 PM appointment with H&R Block for getting my 2016 Income Taxes completed and filed properly before my October 15th deadline.
> 
> ...



taxes=the worst part


----------



## Keebs (Sep 18, 2017)

Belated Happpppyyyy Birthday Blood!!!!!!!!


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 18, 2017)

Morning Youngins. Headed yall,s way in October. It has been to long and I need to breath some good old Georgia air.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 18, 2017)

KyDawg said:


> Morning Youngins. Headed yall,s way in October. It has been to long and I need to breath some good old Georgia air.



Aint nothin like it Bo$$.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 18, 2017)

We ordered a little something for Cody and Ashley for a small wedding gift. They mostly getting $$, but I wanted something they could look at and remember. Just found out this mornin it's shipping from Bulgaria. Hope it gets here in time.


----------



## Keebs (Sep 18, 2017)

KyDawg said:


> Morning Youngins. Headed yall,s way in October. It has been to long and I need to breath some good old Georgia air.


 you'll feel betta in no time!


mrs. hornet22 said:


> We ordered a little something for Cody and Ashley for a small wedding gift. They mostly getting $$, but I wanted something they could look at and remember. Just found out this mornin it's shipping from Bulgaria. Hope it gets here in time.


 I have to watch where stuff is coming from, hate ordering from what I think is a US company and then realize its a furrin place!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 18, 2017)

Howdy ladies and gents.  I just wanted to bless yall with my presence


----------



## Keebs (Sep 18, 2017)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Howdy ladies and gents.  I just wanted to bless yall with my presence


quit doing drive by's and set a spell!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 18, 2017)

Geeze this pup is WILD !!!


----------



## Keebs (Sep 18, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Geeze this pup is WILD !!!


should fit right in then!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 18, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Geeze this pup is WILD !!!





Keebs said:


> should fit right in then!




He keeps dragging in limbs from the yard, we throw 'em in the woods, he drags 'em out brings 'em in the house.

He sure has helped Dawn heal her heart though !!


----------



## Keebs (Sep 18, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> He keeps dragging in limbs from the yard, we throw 'em in the woods, he drags 'em out brings 'em in the house.
> _*
> He sure has helped Dawn heal her heart though !*_!


THAT my darlin', is worth it all!  So glad to hear that!


----------



## Moonpie1 (Sep 18, 2017)

Good evening Quackbro and GW. I'm glad to hear that Quack.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 18, 2017)

evening moonbro


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 18, 2017)

keebs you watching the clock?


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 18, 2017)

Howdy folks. 

Feel like somebody beat me wiff a stick. Bleedin like a stuck pig and I think I feel some figger bites comin' on. Tore up some stuff while I was at it too.

All in all it's been a productive day.  :


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 19, 2017)

Werk away werk away


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 19, 2017)

morning all

I didn't sleep well at all.  Tired this AM but coffee will open the eyes.


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 19, 2017)

gobbleinwoods said:


> morning all
> 
> I didn't sleep well at all.  Tired this AM but coffee will open the eyes.



Me either G! 
Mornin children... Happy toozdy!


----------



## Moonpie1 (Sep 19, 2017)

Morning GW and Blood. Smooth sailing last night Blood?


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Sep 19, 2017)

Morning smart folks.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 19, 2017)

morning fuzzy


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Sep 19, 2017)

Good Morning Blood, Gobblin, Moon, Fuzzy and to the rest of the sleeping Drivelers this morning.

I had a very busy day yesterday with all sorts of doctors appointments and H&R Block tax people.  I've got more doctors appointments later this week as well. 

Thankfully, I went right to sleep last night when I laid down and I still feel like I need about 6 more hours of sleep this morning.  

Gobblin, a few cups of your fresh brewed coffee sounds like a really good plan to me as it might help to get my "rear in gear".


----------



## Moonpie1 (Sep 19, 2017)

Morning Fuzzy and EE. When is your surgery date EE?


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 19, 2017)

Mornin folks.


----------



## ddgarcia (Sep 19, 2017)

Mornin' kids.

EE glad you "mended fences" with your neighbor.

Hope all is well with the rest of you.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Sep 19, 2017)

Morning Chief and DDG(AKA) the deer pewer.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 19, 2017)

Mornin Moon, DDG.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 19, 2017)

Mernin!


----------



## Keebs (Sep 19, 2017)

Mernin, fixin to get the Eagle ready to fly!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 19, 2017)




----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 19, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


>


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Sep 19, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


>


What did Doo Doo do now??


----------



## Hankus (Sep 19, 2017)




----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 19, 2017)

Hankus said:


>



Well....... Lookahere what the dawgs drug in.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 19, 2017)

<-------- Key lime pie.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 19, 2017)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> What did Doo Doo do now??


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 19, 2017)

The tag office aint da place to hang out after werk... Lots of old mad wemonz with boiled egg/coffee breff.... Started to quote Quacks sig line to them!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 19, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> <-------- Key lime pie.





Home made ??


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 19, 2017)

blood on the ground said:


> The tag office aint da place to hang out after werk... Lots of old mad wemonz with boiled egg/coffee breff.... Started to quote Quacks sig line to them!


I walked in. Line out the door. I went home and mailed em in. 


Hooked On Quack said:


> Home made ??



Sto bought. An I aint fond of the slivered almonds they put on it. Mama was the only person I knew that could make a homemade worth anything.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 19, 2017)

I'm here..  morning folks..


----------



## Hankus (Sep 19, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Well....... Lookahere what the dawgs drug in.


----------



## Hankus (Sep 19, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


>



Got a jewelryfied sky carp with the Maxus


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 19, 2017)

Hankus said:


> Got a jewelryfied sky carp with the Maxus





I saw that on the FB !!!   You've trained that Maxus well !!


----------



## Keebs (Sep 19, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


>





mrs. hornet22 said:


>


I know, right?  OH, incoming!


havin_fun_huntin said:


> I'm here..  morning folks..





Hankus said:


> Got a jewelryfied sky carp with the Maxus


 uuuhhh, say whut???


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 19, 2017)

Keebs said:


> I know, right?  OH, incoming!
> 
> 
> 
> uuuhhh, say whut???





He killed a goose with a band with the Browning Maxus I sold 'em !!! 


Hankus hunting talk !!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 19, 2017)

Keebs said:


> I know, right?  OH, incoming!
> 
> 
> 
> uuuhhh, say whut???





He shot a sky carp with a bracelet on it's leg.


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 19, 2017)

Way ta go Hankus!


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 19, 2017)

Smoof beers after a long day is hard ta walk away from!


----------



## Keebs (Sep 19, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> He killed a goose with a band with the Browning Maxus I sold 'em !!!
> 
> 
> Hankus hunting talk !!!


sometimes I juss don't git it!


mrs. hornet22 said:


> He shot a sky carp with a bracelet on it's leg.


 I know right???
Aaahhhh, sky carp, that's a new one on me too!  


blood on the ground said:


> Smoof beers after a long day is hard ta _*stumble*_ away from!


As long as ya hit da bed, you'll be ah'ight!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 19, 2017)

Keebs said:


> sometimes I juss don't git it!
> 
> I know right???
> Aaahhhh, sky carp, that's a new one on me too!
> ...





Call 'em sky carp 'cause they fly and taste like a carp.  We call 'em ditch monsters . .


----------



## Keebs (Sep 19, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Call 'em sky carp 'cause they fly and taste like a carp.  We call 'em ditch monsters . .


 I love learnin sumthin new every day!  And *some* posters think the Drivelers are nonsense..............pppfffttttt, they have no idea!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Sep 19, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> Morning Fuzzy and EE. When is your surgery date EE?




Moon,  it is going to be Thursday of next week 9/28th.  I've just got 7 other appointments that I have to get done before that day.




ddgarcia said:


> Mornin' kids.
> 
> EE glad you "mended fences" with your neighbor.
> 
> Hope all is well with the rest of you.




ddg,
I was really upset to begin with BUT under the circumstances, I realized that he was doing the best that he could under some tough working conditions right now because of the Hurricane and his Ga Power crew has been  working in the Dalton area for a week or so.  I'm glad that it worked out as well with no hard feelings.   





Keebs said:


> Mernin, fixin to get the Eagle ready to fly!




Keebs, this Eagle can't fly right now because his right-side landing gear is somewhat broken for now !!!!   

Catch ya'll later as I have to go the Property Tax office at the courthouse and give them way too much money.


----------



## Keebs (Sep 19, 2017)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Keebs, this Eagle can't fly right now because his right-side landing gear is somewhat broken for now !!!!
> 
> Catch ya'll later as I have to go the Property Tax office at the courthouse and give them way too much money.


 Sorry 'bout that Mike.............. but



wrong eagle............



















































I'm working on payroll...........


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 19, 2017)

Keebs, check yo PM's and forward to others !!!  Dawn's still shaking her head . . .


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 19, 2017)

Glad the boy and his girl decided NOT to go on a cruise for honeymoon. All them canes out there. 
He's done been on one anyway. Caught him and friend fixin to go up to the top deck.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 19, 2017)

I don't even go up there.


----------



## Keebs (Sep 19, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Keebs, check yo PM's and forward to others !!!  Dawn's still shaking her head . . .


 ain't nuttin there...........


mrs. hornet22 said:


> I don't even go up there.


I wanna go on a cruise...........


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 19, 2017)

Keebs said:


> ain't nuttin there...........
> 
> I wanna go on a cruise...........





incoming   true story . .


----------



## Keebs (Sep 19, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> incoming   true story . .


why does it not surprise me?
forwarded as requested, my dear!
Tell Dawn I said "Bless her heart"


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 19, 2017)

Keebs said:


> why does it not surprise me?
> forwarded as requested, my dear!
> Tell Dawn I said "Bless her heart"





Good thing Dawn was there, she saved that doods life ...


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 19, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> incoming   true story . .



It coulda been worse.


----------



## ddgarcia (Sep 19, 2017)

Been there, done that Quack!


----------



## Moonpie1 (Sep 19, 2017)

Saved whose life?


----------



## Moonpie1 (Sep 19, 2017)

Oh, good afternoon folks. Sure ain't liking this hot weather!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 19, 2017)

yep moon it sure makes it hard to sit a tree when it is 88* at 5 PM


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 19, 2017)

Evening kids...whats fer supper


----------



## glue bunny (Sep 19, 2017)

blood on the ground said:


> Evening kids...whats fer supper



Grilt cheeken, black beans n rice.   Simple dessert...lemon jello


----------



## glue bunny (Sep 19, 2017)

Grilt cheeken, black beans n rice...dessert is simple- lemon jello


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 19, 2017)

blood on the ground said:


> Evening kids...whats fer supper



Grilt smoked sausage, yeller rice & black beans. Still cleaning up from Irma outside.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 19, 2017)

glue bunny said:


> Grilt cheeken, black beans n rice...dessert is simple- lemon jello





mrs. hornet22 said:


> Grilt smoked sausage, yeller rice & black beans. Still cleaning up from Irma outside.



Well. Lookadare.


----------



## lagrangedave (Sep 19, 2017)

I like the top deck...................they got nekkid twista on the good ones..........


----------



## lagrangedave (Sep 19, 2017)

Now I'm hungry.............


----------



## lagrangedave (Sep 19, 2017)

Hope all goes well Mike.............


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 19, 2017)

lagrangedave said:


> I like the top deck...................they got nekkid twista on the good ones..........



And thats why my 8 year old boy wanted to "explore "


----------



## Moonpie1 (Sep 19, 2017)

Evening LD, Glue Bunny, GW and Mrs. H. Can't blame him for trying Mrs. H.! Squarsh/onions, green beans and just fired up the for some kinda boneless cheekun breast Parmesan crusted recipe Mz. R. wanted to try. It sounds real good. Time will tell.


----------



## lagrangedave (Sep 19, 2017)

Blue plate topped with parmesian is good on chicken breasts..............


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 19, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> Evening LD, Glue Bunny, GW and Mrs. H. Can't blame him for trying Mrs. H.! Squarsh/onions, green beans and just fired up the for some kinda boneless cheekun breast Parmesan crusted recipe Mz. R. wanted to try. It sounds real good. Time will tell.



That's sounds good.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 19, 2017)

salit with tuna topping


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 19, 2017)

Ok while nobody's lights on I'm gonna vent. Nobody in either of me and H22's family have done anything for Cody and Ashley wedding or called about his back surgery.  I don't get it. I gave numerous showers and hospital visits and even brought grad pics and stuff from all  my siblings chillin.  I have yet to see anybody do one thing for my son sept. Sap.go figure.  I'm done. My mama would not be pleased. Rant ova.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 19, 2017)

I relate.   Seems we do alot for all our nieces, nephews and even cousins chillins but not so much as a thank you from most and nor a card for my son's graduations etc.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 19, 2017)

gobbleinwoods said:


> I relate.   Seems we do alot for all our nieces, nephews and even cousins chillins but not so much as a thank you from most and nor a card for my son's graduations etc.



I guess ya just gotta feel good bout what you did for them. H22 took my sister's boy on his first deer hunt after her divorce.  He's ole dad on here. Thank goodness  H22 was huntn with him when he killed the deer in his avi.


----------



## redeli (Sep 19, 2017)

Same here


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 19, 2017)

redeli said:


> Same here



Hey, there's Eli.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Sep 20, 2017)

Good hump day morning. Blood? I see GW with the coffee truck.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 20, 2017)

So was a quiet night for the drivelers.   Hope that means everyone had a good night's sleep except the nightwalkers.   Blood must'a been real busy.

Now to open the eyes and make the 20th a good day.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Sep 20, 2017)

I second that thought GW. Blood be peeking in.


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 20, 2017)

Morning bros ... Horrible night at the plastic factory


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Sep 20, 2017)

HAPPY HUMP DAY to you Moonbro, Gobblin, Blood, and to the rest of the Driveler Nation.  I'm running late to this party this morning because I didn't sleep too well during the night, so I decided to try to get some much needed extra sleep for the past couple of hours instead.

Blood, sorry about your "tuff night" at the plastic factory.  Did Drunkbro cause any of these happenings during the night?????

Coffee sounds good this morning to help me get vertical and get a move on as well.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Sep 20, 2017)

Morning EE, I could have slept a little later myself this morning.


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 20, 2017)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> HAPPY HUMP DAY to you Moonbro, Gobblin, Blood, and to the rest of the Driveler Nation.  I'm running late to this party this morning because I didn't sleep too well during the night, so I decided to try to get some much needed extra sleep for the past couple of hours instead.
> 
> Blood, sorry about your "tuff night" at the plastic factory.  Did Drunkbro cause any of these happenings during the night?????
> 
> Coffee sounds good this morning to help me get vertical and get a move on as well.



Not his fault this time EE... It was the flat earth people!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Sep 20, 2017)

blood on the ground said:


> Not his fault this time EE... It was the flat earth people!




Blood, you do have some weird people working with you for sure.  Maybe by next week, I am sending a bunch of little men in white coats to come visit your work location to see if they can find the real source of any brain cells among your co-workers !!!!!

Well since you are allergic to chocolate , I really think that you should bring a huge chocolate cake in to work for all of those co-workers to have a feast on.  Just make sure that when baking it, Ms Sweet Georgia Peach uses 100 percent EX-LAX icing on it.  Maybe, just maybe, that might rid all of these co-workers of so much of that stuff that they are full of !!!!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 20, 2017)

Mornin folks.

Refrigerator guy here to repair instead of having to buy a new one, hope it works, still looks brand new.


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 20, 2017)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Blood, you do have some weird people working with you for sure.  Maybe by next week, I am sending a bunch of little men in white coats to come visit your work location to see if they can find the real source of any brain cells among your co-workers !!!!!
> 
> Well since you are allergic to chocolate , I really think that you should bring a huge chocolate cake in to work for all of those co-workers to have a feast on.  Just make sure that when baking it, Ms Sweet Georgia Peach uses 100 percent EX-LAX icing on it.  Maybe, just maybe, that might rid all of these co-workers of so much of that stuff that they are full of !!!!!!


----------



## Keebs (Sep 20, 2017)

Mernin!  Just got payroll sent in!


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 20, 2017)

Keebs said:


> Mernin!  Just got payroll sent in!



Dijew cut me a check?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 20, 2017)

Mornin! 

H22 bringing home some bear meat. Neva tried it. Anybody got a favorite way to cook it?


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 20, 2017)

Just finished writing a letter to my Marine! I sure miss that boy!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Sep 20, 2017)

Good Morning Chief, Keebs and Ms H.

Keebs, Blood took the words right out of my mouth as I wanted to know IF you cut me a check also !!!!!

Mrs H.

In reference to bear meat, PLEASE check this thread that I just read here earlier this morning as it should be very helpful to you and Chris.  It is good information for you.

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=903650

Thankfully, I've got a shipment to get delivered before lunch time today so my helper should be able to do all of the hard work for me.  By delivering it today, it should work out just perfectly since I've got other appointments for tomorrow - Friday and Monday of next week as well.

I got my 2016 Income Taxes done a couple of days ago and I feel a lot better now because I will be getting a nice refund because I purposely overpaid along the year.  

I even went and paid my Property taxes yesterday as well.  

Catch back up later this afternoon maybe.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 20, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin!
> 
> H22 bringing home some bear meat. Neva tried it. Anybody got a favorite way to cook it?



Only thing I've ever had was sausage, it was good.


----------



## Keebs (Sep 20, 2017)

blood on the ground said:


> Dijew cut me a check?


 but of course!


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin!
> 
> H22 bringing home some bear meat. Neva tried it. Anybody got a favorite way to cook it?


neva had it either..........


EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Good Morning Chief, Keebs and Ms H.
> 
> Keebs, Blood took the words right out of my mouth as I wanted to know IF you cut me a check also !!!!!
> 
> ...


Sounds like you can loan me some to make payroll!


Jeff C. said:


> Only thing I've ever had was sausage, it was good.


Hey you!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 20, 2017)

Thanks Mike. billy from the hills gave me a perfect way to do it. 
We know all too well bout the trig stuff. You can for sure get it cleaning wild hawg if'n you got a cut on yo hand.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Sep 20, 2017)

blood on the ground said:


> Not his fault this time EE... It was the flat earth people!


We are plagued with the Flat Earth People as well...........Must be a Plastic business thing!!



mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin!
> 
> H22 bringing home some bear meat. Neva tried it. Anybody got a favorite way to cook it?



I have been told it is very similar to pork.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 20, 2017)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> We are plagued with the Flat Earth People as well...........Must be a Plastic business thing!!
> 
> 
> 
> I have been told it is very similar to pork.



Yep.


----------



## Keebs (Sep 20, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Yep.


you gonna post pics?
Oh and fax me some for lunch tomorrow, k? Thanks!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 20, 2017)

I'm here..  

I don't eat bear.  They poop in the woods


----------



## Keebs (Sep 20, 2017)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> I'm here..
> 
> I don't eat bear.  They poop in the woods


tift co bears don't have no manners..........


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 20, 2017)

Afternoon kneebros !!  3 nights then off the weekend ...


----------



## Keebs (Sep 20, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Afternoon kneebros !!  3 nights then _*off *_the weekend ...


*cough*cough*just the weekend? I luvsyou!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 20, 2017)

Keebs said:


> *cough*cough*just the weekend? I luvsyou!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 20, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin!
> 
> H22 bringing home some bear meat. Neva tried it. Anybody got a favorite way to cook it?



you got the cook it well message.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 20, 2017)

gobbleinwoods said:


> you got the cook it well message.





Do Whaaaaaaaaa  ???


----------



## Moonpie1 (Sep 20, 2017)

Good afternoon GW, Quackbro,Mrs. H, Boom Boom and Keebs who has done headed to the house. Gonna fry some squealers tonight.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 20, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> Good afternoon GW, Quackbro,Mrs. H, Boom Boom and Keebs who has done headed to the house. Gonna fry some squealers tonight.




Will be ordering another case of Moppin Sauce soon!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 20, 2017)

Same guy that gave us the bear, gave us some Brunswick stew. That's suppa, but I'll try to fax ya some Keebs. Bear will be eaten with Cody.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 20, 2017)

I swannee, can't even get time to throw a post up every now and then. Hope all is well.


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 21, 2017)

Drunkbro just about got into a fight with a woman... She stood her ground an he backed off.....he lost either way!!!


----------



## Moonpie1 (Sep 21, 2017)

Morning Bloodbro. Was it with one of the flat earth people?


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 21, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> Morning Bloodbro. Was it with one of the flat earth people?



It sure was! Drunkbro bout got beat up by a Democrat


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 21, 2017)

When she cussed him out I was looking atter mouth an kept thinking ... She's  part Chow dog.....


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 21, 2017)

morning moon and blood,

would he have lost if it came to blows?


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 21, 2017)

gobbleinwoods said:


> morning moon and blood,
> 
> would he have lost if it came to blows?



Not sure ... That gal has some street training ... Probably would've been a close one!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Sep 21, 2017)

Good Morning Blood, Moon, Gobblin and to the rest of the Driveler world this morning.

Blood, I would have paid "good money" to watch Drunkro get his butt kicked by a woman....even though she is was Demo-RAT !!!!!!  Most of the time, I just shoot those RATS with "RAT/SNAKE-SHOT" and dispose of them properly with a bag of lime and some dirt to cover them at the bottom of an abandoned well !!!!!   

I went to bed half-way early last night BUT that didn't help me get any better sleep as I must have woke up 5 times or more during the night and just couldn't go back to sleep as I seemed to have night-mare dreams most of the night instead !!!  I've been wide awake since 3:30 AM unfortunately.   

I think that I might need to get together with a female friend tonight and see if she can't put a MOJO on me so that I can finally get some decent rest for a change.  

But first, I need some fresh brewed coffee this morning to keep me going for the rest of the day.  I've unfortunately got two more appointments to get done today.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Sep 21, 2017)

Morning GW. I bet that was a sight to behold Blood!Morning EE, you slipped in whilst I was posting. Hope you can get all of the appointments done and get that knee fixed.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 21, 2017)

Mornin folks.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Sep 21, 2017)

Good morning Chief. You sure have been a busy man!


----------



## redeli (Sep 21, 2017)

Morning to all


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 21, 2017)

Yessir, Mornin Moon, Eli.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Sep 21, 2017)

Morning Eli. Did you ever pull the trigger on a Bayou classic?


----------



## redeli (Sep 21, 2017)

Yes I did...love it


----------



## Moonpie1 (Sep 21, 2017)

Fried fish on mine last night. Check out the cafe, hump day suppa thread. I use mine all the time.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 21, 2017)

Got 9 days to be out of my house, lookin good so far, just got a lot to do up at ol home place preparing for the lack of storage there. Still got 2 septic tanks to be pumped(scheduled), a whole new Hvac system to be installed(scheduled), 2 termite inspections(scheduled), finish dog fence(3/4 done), secure an old open front tin garage/shop for all my stuff(working on that), etc.,


----------



## Moonpie1 (Sep 21, 2017)

Dang Chief! Your plate is running over!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 21, 2017)

Morning ya'llbros !!!  Drunkbro liked to had got beat by a kneegrow !!!


----------



## Moonpie1 (Sep 21, 2017)

Morning Quackbro. How many in a row?


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 21, 2017)

This is my boy... Im very proud


----------



## Keebs (Sep 21, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> Got 9 days to be out of my house, lookin good so far, just got a lot to do up at ol home place preparing for the lack of storage there. Still got 2 septic tanks to be pumped(scheduled), a whole new Hvac system to be installed(scheduled), 2 termite inspections(scheduled), finish dog fence(3/4 done), secure an old open front tin garage/shop for all my stuff(working on that), etc.,


 You ON it, ain't ya?  Good Deal!


blood on the ground said:


> This is my boy... Im very proud


 He's just a baby!!!!!!! But he won't be for long!

Mornin Folks!


----------



## Moonpie1 (Sep 21, 2017)

And you surely need to be Blood! Very awesome indeed! Morning Keebs.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 21, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> Morning Quackbro. How many in a row?



Short week brother, only 36hrs !!!  Going to cook suppa for Tate and Rachel Saturday for her birthday !! 




blood on the ground said:


> This is my boy... Im very proud



You should be Jason !!!  He'll be a heckuva man shortly !!




Keebs said:


> You ON it, ain't ya?  Good Deal!
> 
> He's just a baby!!!!!!! But he won't be for long!
> 
> Mornin Folks!





^^^  What MaHen/Keebs/ LilN said !!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 21, 2017)

blood on the ground said:


> This is my boy... Im very proud



He aint even mine, but I'm proud as a peacock! 


Mornin!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 21, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> Morning Quackbro. How many in a row?



Short week brother, only 36hrs !!!  Going to cook suppa for Tate and Rachel Saturday for her birthday !! 




blood on the ground said:


> This is my boy... Im very proud



You should be Jason !!!  He'll be a heckuva man shortly !!




Keebs said:


> You ON it, ain't ya?  Good Deal!
> 
> He's just a baby!!!!!!! But he won't be for long!
> 
> Mornin Folks!





^^^  What MaHen/Keebs/ LilN said !!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 21, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Short week brother, only 36hrs !!!  Going to cook suppa for Tate and Rachel Saturday for her birthday !!
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Hooked On Quack said:


> Short week brother, only 36hrs !!!  Going to cook suppa for Tate and Rachel Saturday for her birthday !!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Craaaaap, I pulled a Gluebunny . .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 21, 2017)




----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 21, 2017)

Go on ta bed Quack.


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 21, 2017)

Quack is twice as excited as he usually is....


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 21, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> He aint even mine, but I'm proud as a peacock!
> 
> 
> Mornin!



You an chris are his God parents.... He and miss kay are family... I need some child support muny!


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 21, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Short week brother, only 36hrs !!!  Going to cook suppa for Tate and Rachel Saturday for her birthday !!
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Hooked On Quack said:


> Short week brother, only 36hrs !!!  Going to cook suppa for Tate and Rachel Saturday for her birthday !!
> 
> 
> 
> ...





blood on the ground said:


> Quack is twice as excited as he usually is....



Sho seems that way


----------



## Keebs (Sep 21, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> And you surely need to be Blood! Very awesome indeed! Morning Keebs.


 Mernin!


Hooked On Quack said:


> Craaaaap, I pulled a Gluebunny . .


 


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Go on ta bed Quack.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 21, 2017)

Keebs  posted in the Billy  thread.  She's looking to lose another knife.. smh


----------



## Keebs (Sep 21, 2017)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Keebs  posted in the Billy  thread.  She's looking to lose another knife.. smh


you don't lissen to well, do ya??


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 21, 2017)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Keebs  posted in the Billy  thread.  She's looking to lose another knife.. smh





It's the place to be today. Bo$$ been talkin bout 7fiddy for a while nowa.


----------



## Keebs (Sep 21, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> It's the place to be today. Bo$$ been talkin bout 7fiddy for a while nowa.


they don't even know what a real "flop" is either.......


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 21, 2017)

Keebs said:


> they don't even know what a real "flop" is either.......



I caint believe you got a phlop in da 7fiddy thread. 
I tried to billy up yesterday evenin, but I juss caint keep up.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 21, 2017)

A little left ova Brunswick stew. Some of da best I EVA had. and 2 cheekun strips cold w/ Tx. pete.


----------



## Keebs (Sep 21, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I caint believe you got a phlop in da 7fiddy thread.
> I tried to billy up yesterday evenin, but I juss caint keep up.


me either............ I had to go edit the "Flop" in!  They be a fast bunch over there, I like the lazy river we have here!


----------



## Keebs (Sep 21, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> A little left ova Brunswick stew. Some of da best I EVA had. and 2 cheekun strips cold w/ Tx. pete.


Is it made with the bear meat?
Left over left overs here........ English peas with pearl onions & mushrooms & pork chop over mashed taters.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 21, 2017)

Keebs said:


> me either............ I had to go edit the "Flop" in!  They be a fast bunch over there, I like the lazy river we have here!



Me too sista. 
My phone bought blew up in da billy thread.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Sep 21, 2017)

Howdy Boom Boom and Mrs. H. Had some left over squealers,hush puppies and coleslaw. I visited with the Billy's, they are sure moving fast over there! My phone said thank you when I fount a stepping off place!


----------



## Keebs (Sep 21, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Me too sista.
> My phone bought blew up in da billy thread.





Moonpie1 said:


> Howdy Boom Boom and Mrs. H. Had some left over squealers,hush puppies and coleslaw. I visited with the Billy's, they are sure moving fast over there! My phone said thank you when I fount a stepping off place!


I couldn't do any of this from a phone, ain't no way!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 21, 2017)

Keebs said:


> Is it made with the bear meat?
> Left over left overs here........ English peas with pearl onions & mushrooms & pork chop over mashed taters.


Don't think so, but it was they same guy that gave us the bear that made the AWESOME stew. We savin the bear to share wiff Cody. He loves wild caught/killed food. 


Moonpie1 said:


> Howdy Boom Boom and Mrs. H. Had some left over squealers,hush puppies and coleslaw. I visited with the Billy's, they are sure moving fast over there! My phone said thank you when I fount a stepping off place!


Hey!


----------



## Keebs (Sep 21, 2017)

Mandy done got a flopp in the Billy thread!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 21, 2017)

Keebs said:


> Mandy done got a flopp in the Billy thread!



Sho did. And didn't even knowed it till half way down da page.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 21, 2017)

Keebs. That bear meat looks so good. Lots of fat in it. It's some pretty meat.


----------



## Keebs (Sep 21, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Keebs. That bear meat looks so good. Lots of fat in it. It's some pretty meat.


I thought they said get the fat off of it before you cook it?  I dunno, but you know me, I'll at least taste it!

 I done a flop again!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 21, 2017)

I sawed that awesome phlop. Driblers rule.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 21, 2017)

Keebs said:


> I thought they said get the fat off of it before you cook it?  I dunno, but you know me, I'll at least taste it!
> 
> I done a flop again!



I aint heard nothing bout takin the fat off. Somebody posted they render the fat down and use it to fry stuff.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 21, 2017)

Sho did git quiet in da billy thread.


----------



## Keebs (Sep 21, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I sawed that awesome phlop. Driblers rule.





mrs. hornet22 said:


> I aint heard nothing bout takin the fat off. Somebody posted they render the fat down and use it to fry stuff.


Maybe that's it........... I've been reading so much cookin stuff my head hurts!  Now I gotta learn about stag horn ferns, got given one yesterday!


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Sho did git wuiet in da billy thread.


 IKR?!?!?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 21, 2017)

I feel great. Eatin chocolate cake.


----------



## Keebs (Sep 21, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I feel great. Eatin chocolate cake.


 We got a chocolate cake in the fridge here at work!!!!!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 21, 2017)

Finally eating a piece of the cake Cody brought on my birfday. 7 days old and still just as moist as it can be. It gots some vanilla pudding in it.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 21, 2017)

Aint a big chocolate eater, but that cake is da bomb!


----------



## Keebs (Sep 21, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Aint a big chocolate eater, but that cake is da bomb!


I ain't tried this one yet, co-worker said it is very moist!
I get to take the granboy to the book fair at his school tomorrow!  Wish I could win the lottery, he'd never need another book!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 21, 2017)

Keebs said:


> I ain't tried this one yet, co-worker said it is very moist!
> I get to take the granboy to the book fair at his school tomorrow!  Wish I could win the lottery, he'd never need another book!



Cody loved book too. Still does. Thank goodness. I think that's why he's so durn smart. Uses big words I don't know all the time.   
when I took Cody to the book fairs, all he wanted was the cool posters and stuff.


----------



## Keebs (Sep 21, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Cody loved book too. Still does. Thank goodness. I think that's why he's so durn smart. Uses big words I don't know all the time.
> when I took Cody to the book fairs, all he wanted was the cool posters and stuff.


This will be his first and he isn't much on sitting still at my house, but if I find the right books, I think I can get him hooked!


----------



## Keebs (Sep 21, 2017)

A Driveler won in the Billy thread............. Congrats Moonpie!!!


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 21, 2017)

Congrats Moon. Hope you enjoy the knife my friend. I need your shipping address.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 21, 2017)

Way to go moonie!


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 21, 2017)

Moon dun payed off the billys with a plate full of catfish an pups.. Shneaky debil!


----------



## Keebs (Sep 21, 2017)

blood on the ground said:


> Moon dun payed off the billys with a plate full of catfish an pups.. Shneaky debil!


----------



## Moonpie1 (Sep 21, 2017)

Wow!  Thanks BO$$!!!  It will get put to good use!! Thanks everyone!


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 21, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> Wow!  Thanks BO$$!!!  It will get put to good use!! Thanks everyone!



Congrats Moonbro


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 21, 2017)

Keebs said:


> A Driveler won in the Billy thread............. Congrats Moonpie!!!



I believe gobblin juan the guessing game.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 21, 2017)

Jimany cricket finally kicked da bucket. H22 put him outside 3 times and he kept coming back in. We got a new squirrel though. Dickens. He's slap full of the dickens. Just ran up to a broke limb in da yard and tried to attack it.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Sep 21, 2017)

Congrats moon


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 21, 2017)

Moonpie, if it`s the kind of knife I think it is, you got a fine one. Keep it sharp.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 21, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> Wow!  Thanks BO$$!!!  It will get put to good use!! Thanks everyone!




Wanna sale that knife ??? 


Afternoon grobros !!  Slept like the dead today !!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 21, 2017)

Nicodemus said:


> Moonpie, if it`s the kind of knife I think it is, you got a fine one. Keep it sharp.




That's the 2nd custom built he's won !!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 21, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> That's the 2nd custom built he's won !!



Sho is. I love it.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 21, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Wanna sale that knife ???



GIT.


----------



## Keebs (Sep 21, 2017)

Nicodemus said:


> Moonpie, if it`s the kind of knife I think it is, you got a fine one. Keep it sharp.


what kind???


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 21, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> That's the 2nd custom built he's won !!












Keebs said:


> what kind???





A godogs 57-Hank Hammond knife. I have a couple of 3 of his knives, and they draw blood very well.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 21, 2017)

Time to get 'er done !!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 21, 2017)

Be there with ya in a little while quack


----------



## Moonpie1 (Sep 21, 2017)

Evening driblers. Still can't believe I won the Godogs 57 knife! And the answer is still no Quack! Nic you can bet it will stay sharp and used accordingly. Mz. R is cooking us some hamburger steak and gravy with onions tonight. Got some pink eyed peas to go with it.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 21, 2017)

Nic is right, That knife will be sharp and it will be well built.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 21, 2017)

Moon I just PMed your address to godogs57. He is headed to New Mexico Elk hunting so it might be a week.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 21, 2017)

I'm so happy for you  moonie!  I know your hand is itching to git that knife in it.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Sep 21, 2017)

That's fine BO$$. I want to thank you again for the opportunity to win such a great knife!


----------



## Moonpie1 (Sep 21, 2017)

Still in shock Mrs. H! Thank you and you are right about that!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 21, 2017)

H22 gave me the go ahead to order stuff off the kids wedding wish list. Aint nobody done nothin. Smhing real slow. Still gonna give um sumthin, sumthin. $ . My heart aint heavy no more. He might be hard, but he gots a good heart.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 21, 2017)

Wow, right after I posted that on the dribler, the girl posted a video of the honeymoon their going to  in the blue room . Cool!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 21, 2017)

evening MsH22


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 21, 2017)

Well, Hey.........

Blood, I'd be mighty proud of that young man. 

Moon, congratulations on the knife.


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 22, 2017)

Happy Friday kids


----------



## Moonpie1 (Sep 22, 2017)

Good Friday morning back atcha Blood. And to the rest of the snoozing drivelers.


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 22, 2017)

Headed to Crawfordville this morning to do some tractor riding... Hope that hwy 20 ride is kind to me.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Sep 22, 2017)

Safe traveling Blood.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Sep 22, 2017)

Good Morning Blood, Moonpie, and to the rest of the Driveler Nation.

Congratulations on your new knife, Moonbro.  You have become a knife winning magnet for sure.  Since you are so lucky, how about sharing the upcoming winning lottery numbers with me.   

Blood, since you are heading to Crawfordville this morning, I asked ALL of the normal I-20 traffic to get out of your way !!!!!!   OH, by the way, that included 16,847,318 cars and also 2,529,389 trucks.  I'll send you my bill later !!!  


Where O' Where is some fresh brewed Gobblin's coffee this morning as I need a bunch since I went to bed at 12:30 AM and woke up at 4 AM.  I've been reading back now for the past hour.

I hope all of you have a good day and will pass it on.  Hopefully, the results of my Cardiology appointment at 10 AM this morning will be OK.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 22, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I believe gobblin juan the guessing game.



Heard that too.   

Don't even remember guessing 

Oh well it is all good and so is the coffee


----------



## Moonpie1 (Sep 22, 2017)

Morning EE and GW. Ready to get this over with.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 22, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> Morning EE and GW. Ready to get this over with.



I am ready to get it over too.


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 22, 2017)

30 mo menits


----------



## ddgarcia (Sep 22, 2017)

Mornin' folks

Moon congrats on your winnin's


----------



## Moonpie1 (Sep 22, 2017)

Morning DDG , thanks man.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 22, 2017)

Mornin folks.

Hope to finish up dog fence today and temporarily secure the front opening of old tin 2 car garage until I can install 2 roll up doors on it and a walk through side door.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Sep 22, 2017)

Morning Chief. You've got me tired already!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 22, 2017)

I am at work..
I am not working.
Work is over rated


----------



## Keebs (Sep 22, 2017)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> I am at work..
> I am not working.
> Work is over rated


Sig line material, right there!

Mernin!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 22, 2017)

Howdy sweety


----------



## kmckinnie (Sep 22, 2017)

Morning
What I win ?


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 22, 2017)

kmckinnie said:


> Morning
> What I win ?



A cheekun dinner


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 22, 2017)

A free weekend camping with possum.  At a non disclosed location.  Gongrats


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 22, 2017)

Moanin growbros !!  I gotz to crash, sleep meds kicking it.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 22, 2017)

Mornin! 

I'm the only one here. Might have to check out early. H22 asked what time I was leavin today. He said, it's Friday you know. 

Fixin to order a honeymoon package for da kids!


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 22, 2017)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> A free weekend camping with possum.  At a non disclosed location.  Gongrats


----------



## Keebs (Sep 22, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin!
> 
> I'm the only one here. Might have to check out early. H22 asked what time I was leavin today. He said, it's Friday you know.
> 
> Fixin to order a honeymoon package for da kids!


 you such a good Mama!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 22, 2017)

Keebs said:


> you such a good Mama!



As much joy as them two have brought me, it's the least I could do.


----------



## Keebs (Sep 22, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> As much joy as them two have brought me, it's the least I could do.



Book Fair did not have any of the "Classics" I was looking for, came back to work, worked my Amazon Magic and I'll have about 5 books by Monday to start reading to him!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 22, 2017)

Keebs said:


> Book Fair did not have any of the "Classics" I was looking for, came back to work, worked my Amazon Magic and I'll have about 5 books by Monday to start reading to him!



U a good grandmama Keebs! 

Love me some Amazon prime. Barely even go to stores no mo.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 22, 2017)

H22 got some more flowers from the girls next door today. 
Told ya'll.


----------



## Keebs (Sep 22, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> U a good grandmama Keebs!
> 
> Love me some Amazon prime. Barely even go to stores no mo.


I should have recorded him running to me from the playground when I got there............ yeah, my heart 'bout come out my chest!    


mrs. hornet22 said:


> H22 got some more flowers from the girls next door today.
> Told ya'll.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Sep 22, 2017)

Evening Keebs and Mrs. H. Has this clock stopped? I'm ready to head to the house!!!!


----------



## Keebs (Sep 22, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> Evening Keebs and Mrs. H. Has this clock stopped? I'm ready to head to the house!!!!


 I think it has........... it be draggin!


----------



## Moonpie1 (Sep 22, 2017)

Be draggin bad!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 22, 2017)

Heyyyyyyyyyy !!!!  Storming/raining in the MON. 


Gonna grill some jalapeno/cheese stuffed sausage, rib eyes, stuffed poke chops, twice baked tater casserole, kone on da cob, Texas toast and Sewer peas for tomorrow night.  It's my neighbors (Rachel) bday !!


----------



## Moonpie1 (Sep 22, 2017)

What time we eating Quack? Hey BoomBoom.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 22, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> What time we eating Quack? Hey BoomBoom.





We'll wait on you and Mz R to get here !!


----------



## Moonpie1 (Sep 22, 2017)

JK Quack. She's headed south to check on her dad and I'm headed to the camp to clear the roads and bush hog. That sure does sound mighty good!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 22, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> JK Quack. She's headed south to check on her dad and I'm headed to the camp to clear the roads and bush hog. That sure does sound mighty good!!!





Sure hope I don't mess it up !!  Stuff ain't cheap !!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 22, 2017)

Good weekend my beautiful bro's !!!


----------



## Wycliff (Sep 22, 2017)

Evening, back at it for 4 nights


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 22, 2017)

Dickens squirrel is getting to close to mama who has babies in our pool house roof. Fight.  Mama won. Go mama. Lol.  Happy Friday!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 22, 2017)

Just got to the cabin in White county.   Thank goodness no storm damage from all the wind.   Lots of little twigs and leaves.   Couple of trees laying along the path in that I'll cut up but nothing in the yard, on the cabin, or in the creek.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 22, 2017)

Evenin folks.

Termite inspection good to go. Just need septic tank guy to show up tomorrow mornin.

Chewed my realtors out bad today, and I mean I let'em have it too. Had my blood pressure so high, it took me over an hour to calm down.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 22, 2017)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Just got to the cabin in White county.   Thank goodness no storm damage from all the wind.   Lots of little twigs and leaves.   Couple of trees laying along the path in that I'll cut up but nothing in the yard, on the cabin, or in the creek.



Good news, gobblein.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 22, 2017)

Septic tank just called, said he'd be here around 10:00 tomorrow Mornin.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 22, 2017)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Just got to the cabin in White county.   Thank goodness no storm damage from all the wind.   Lots of little twigs and leaves.   Couple of trees laying along the path in that I'll cut up but nothing in the yard, on the cabin, or in the creek.



You lucky.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 22, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> Evenin folks.
> 
> Termite inspection good to go. Just need septic tank guy to show up tomorrow mornin.
> 
> Chewed my realtors out bad today, and I mean I let'em have it too. Had my blood pressure so high, it took me over an hour to calm down.



Did coon butt come out?


----------



## Moonpie1 (Sep 22, 2017)

Good evening Quackbro, GW, Mrs. H. And Wy.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Sep 22, 2017)

Chief have they forgot that they work for you? Get on their rear ends!!!


----------



## Moonpie1 (Sep 22, 2017)

You will do fine Quack!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 22, 2017)

what'd they do chief


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 22, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> You lucky.



glad I had about 30 Va pines taken down this spring.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 22, 2017)

H22 got the pool lookin good for the game tomarrow.  Heater up for the girls.  GO Dawgs. I hate a night game.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 22, 2017)

H22 in da kitchen makin stuff on a shingle. 
Aint had that in years.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 22, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Did coon butt come out?





Moonpie1 said:


> Chief have they forgot that they work for you? Get on their rear ends!!!





gobbleinwoods said:


> what'd they do chief



Yes indeed MANDY, the likes of which you or anyone here have ever seen. 

Moonbro, that's EXACTLY what I told them.

Gobblein, she called me up(husband wife team) and just started rattling off all kinds of items and documents that were needed to get in order and so on, and so on, and so on......adnauseum, etc. I didn't even know half of what she was referring to, and I was trying to get her to stop babbling all this info long enough to tell her that none of it is/was my problem. It's the buyers problem with his VA loan and lender. He had already informed me about yesterday afternoon while he was here and I had already read the email from his lender before my realtors knew anything about it. They didn't know until this morning. Not to mention it had nothing to do with me, he and his lender.

Where she made the biggest boo boo was when she mentioned my recorded survey of my property again. They wanted me to provide it to them and I told them, I don't have a copy on hand. I told them it was public information and they could get that info without my assistance. I've got the text in my phone where she said, "Ok, we'll get that", and that was over a week ago. 

That's when I told her to listen up, "you work for me, I don't work for you."

Too be continued..........

Wish Wybro had been here for some backup. 
rofl:


----------



## Moonpie1 (Sep 22, 2017)

Like you don't have enough on your plate as it is!! Much less doing their job too!!! I can see where that could rile a man right fierce!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 22, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> Yes indeed MANDY, the likes of which you or anyone here have ever seen.
> 
> Moonbro, that's EXACTLY what I told them.
> 
> ...



Oh my. You go! Jeff C. being a leader.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 22, 2017)

Been married to H22 for 34 years and he aint neva had stuff on a shingle. Dang. I had it lots growin up. Then again, my Diddy was in the Navy. Fixin to eat.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 22, 2017)

If GON would let me post pics I would. Corned beef, white gravy on white toast. Good stuff.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 22, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> If GON would let me post pics I would. Corned beef, white gravy on white toast. Good stuff.



We are it quite often and loved it, salad on da side.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 22, 2017)

I'm screwed this weekend, that stoopid electronic music festival is back at the ATL Motor Speedway again. It started yesterday afternoon and will go until about 1:00 am Monday mornin. Bout rattled me off my couch and buzzed my windows out of their frames last year.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 22, 2017)

IMAGINE Music Festival.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 22, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> Like you don't have enough on your plate as it is!! Much less doing their job too!!! I can see where that could rile a man right fierce!



Exactly Moon, is she had merely shut up long enough for her and I to actually have a conversation, it probably would have icily conversation. Unfortunately, she pushed me over the edge with everything I e got going on, not to mention me working my butt off physically everyday plus scheduling all these contractors to do things here for not only selling my home, but buying and moving into this other one at the same daggum time.

Btw, I had to have me a couple BLD's tonight.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 22, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> IMAGINE Music Festival.



It can get old. Must not be playin some Jeff C. music.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 22, 2017)

Elecrtonic music........


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 22, 2017)

doubt it is xydigo musac


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 22, 2017)

Haven't had the first bite of anything to eat today, bout to starve to deaf. I gotta go eat, MizT said "Com'on".


----------



## Wycliff (Sep 22, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> Yes indeed MANDY, the likes of which you or anyone here have ever seen.
> 
> Moonbro, that's EXACTLY what I told them.
> 
> ...


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 22, 2017)

Holler atchall later. Im going to bed, going to move my big stuff out tomorrow and be sleepin up @ ol home place tomorrow night.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Sep 23, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Been married to H22 for 34 years and he aint neva had stuff on a shingle. Dang. I had it lots growin up. Then again, my Diddy was in the Navy. Fixin to eat.



That was a regular meal when I was a kid growing up!!!.....Love it!!.............Stoufers has it frozen in a plastic bag that you drop in boiling water to heat it up!!........I keep a stock of it in the freezer for times when it just me at the house, and I want a quick easy meal!!


----------



## Wycliff (Sep 23, 2017)

Good morning folks


----------



## Wycliff (Sep 23, 2017)

Feels nice out this morning


----------



## Wycliff (Sep 23, 2017)

Dayshift should be showing up soon


----------



## ddgarcia (Sep 23, 2017)

Mornin'. Get'n ready to head out n try put'n an arrow into a brown critter.


----------



## Wycliff (Sep 23, 2017)

Good luck dd


----------



## ddgarcia (Sep 23, 2017)

Thanks Wy. Hate you missed sebemfiddy.


----------



## Wycliff (Sep 23, 2017)

ddgarcia said:


> Thanks Wy. Hate you missed sebemfiddy.



Well now I'll just have to catch atefiddy


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 23, 2017)

morning dd and wybro

glad somebody is up to drink with


----------



## Wycliff (Sep 23, 2017)

Morning Gw and Moon, thanks for the coffee


----------



## Moonpie1 (Sep 23, 2017)

Morning Wy,GW and DD. Headed to the camp to bush hog and clear the roads. I'm sure IRMA left us with a mess. Glad you had minimal trouble at the cabin GW. Good luck this morning DD! Hope you sheeshkabob another one!


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 23, 2017)

Mornin Wy, gobblein, Moon.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Sep 23, 2017)

Good Morning and Happy Saturday to you Wybro, DDG, Gobblin, Jeffro and to the rest of the "weary" Driveler Nation.

Has anyone heard from Blood since he went on his junket over in Crawfordville yesterday?????

Dang, sure sounds like Jeffro is a BIG TIME leader for sure.  I like the way he kicks tail and chokes Realtors when necessary .


AND SPEAKING OF NOISE.....at 5:35 AM THIS MORNING, I heard what I thought was a lawnmower running.  Well as I hobbled outside to get my newspaper, low and behold, there was a guy across the street and down on the corner that was REALLY cutting his grass with a push mower pretty much in the dark as there is only a partial light from a street light across the street from his house.  He looked more like a little stick figure walking back and forth as I barely could see him against the lighter yard of the neighbor across on the other corner that does have the street light in front of their house.  His lawnmower continuously spits and sputters and pops so loud as it leaves a smokescreen that should kill any mosquitoes as well.        

Most of the time on Saturday mornings, this guy at least waits until about 8 AM to begin cutting his grass. 

Coffee does sound like a good plan this morning.


Gobblin, before I forget, I am glad that you did not have any bad damage at your mountain cabin from the hurricane.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 23, 2017)

morn, Chief


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 23, 2017)

Mornin EE, kind of early to be mowing isn't it?


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Sep 23, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin EE, kind of early to be mowing isn't it?




Yea, about 3 hours early !!!!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 23, 2017)

At least he was naked, was he?


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 23, 2017)

Figured I'd come up to ol home place and watch the Sunrise. Did a little pruning, didn take long to draw blood from a stubby shrub.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 23, 2017)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Just got to the cabin in White county.   Thank goodness no storm damage from all the wind.   Lots of little twigs and leaves.   Couple of trees laying along the path in that I'll cut up but nothing in the yard, on the cabin, or in the creek.




You live in a racist county . . 


Morning folkbro's !!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 23, 2017)

Chief,  careful bro

Quack,  when you moving?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 23, 2017)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Chief,  careful bro
> 
> Quack,  when you moving?





Get me a good job, and I'll be there tomorrow !!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 23, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Get me a good job, and I'll be there tomorrow !!!



Tate has a place here and there.   Ask him about a job here.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 23, 2017)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Tate has a place here and there.   Ask him about a job here.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 23, 2017)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Tate has a place here and there.   Ask him about a job here.




He likes it better here !!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 23, 2017)

Dang pup is "donking" his head on our bedroom door trying to wake up Dawn !!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 23, 2017)

It's football Saturday!  Down to Athens to watch my sweet Georgia Dawgs. Sweet Georgia Dawgs!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 23, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> He likes it better here !!!




cause you feed him


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 23, 2017)

gobbleinwoods said:


> cause you feed him




Got the best neighbors in the world, Cajuns on one side, mountain folkbro's on the other.  We all take turns cooking !! !


----------



## Wycliff (Sep 23, 2017)

Evening, picked up some bbq, hash and rice, and baked beans on the way to work tonight


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Sep 23, 2017)

Wycliff said:


> Evening, picked up some bbq, hash and rice, and baked beans on the way to work tonight



Sounds like you stopped by Sconyers on the way in


----------



## Wycliff (Sep 23, 2017)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Sounds like you stopped by Sconyers on the way in



No, I stopped at Edmund's its right around the corner from the house


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 23, 2017)

edibles sound good


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Sep 23, 2017)

Wycliff said:


> No, I stopped at Edmund's its right around the corner from the house


 I've had the Hash at Sconyers.......Only place I have heard it called that........I prefer Brunswick stew


----------



## Wycliff (Sep 23, 2017)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> I've had the Hash at Sconyers.......Only place I have heard it called that........I prefer Brunswick stew



Hash is a little different than Brunswick stew its only pork and its parts of the hog you can't bbq


----------



## Wycliff (Sep 23, 2017)

My granddaddy use to call it hog head hash but I guess that's doesn't look good on the menu


----------



## Keebs (Sep 23, 2017)

Surprise!!!!!!!How ya'll are???


----------



## ddgarcia (Sep 23, 2017)

Excellent now that the game is over!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Wooooooooooooooooooo

Go DAWGS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Wycliff (Sep 23, 2017)

Keebs and dd posting late tonight


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 24, 2017)

Wycliff said:


> Keebs and dd posting late tonight



must be a special night


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Sep 24, 2017)

gobbleinwoods said:


> must be a special night



And Keebs on a weekend??


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 24, 2017)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> And Keebs on a weekend??



I am putting a mark on the calendar.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Sep 24, 2017)

GW never sleeps


----------



## Wycliff (Sep 24, 2017)

Everybody must be on night shift tonight


----------



## Wycliff (Sep 24, 2017)

Good morning


----------



## Wycliff (Sep 24, 2017)

Been a long night


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Sep 24, 2017)

Wycliff said:


> Everybody must be on night shift tonight


Tonite, and tomorrow night



Wycliff said:


> Been a long night



Yes it has!!


----------



## Wycliff (Sep 24, 2017)

On nights till Tuesday morning


----------



## Wycliff (Sep 24, 2017)

Dayshift should be along soon


----------



## Wycliff (Sep 24, 2017)

Ya'll have a good day I'm heading to the house


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 24, 2017)

without a cup of go juice?

morning wybro and Rutt


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Sep 24, 2017)

Good Morning and Happy Sunday to you Wybro, Gobblin, Rutt, Fuzzy, and to all of you sleepy Drivelers this morning.

I hope that everybody is having a safe and productive weekend so far.  

My Daughter and Son-in-law will be visiting me today so thankfully I will get to spend some quality time with them.

I've got to go get my newspaper to see who did what to whom yesterday in the sports world.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Sep 24, 2017)

Morning GW, Rutt,Fuzzy, and EE. I will gladly partake of some this morning GW. The roads at the camp weren't bad as I thought they would be. Still had about 20 trees of various sizes.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 24, 2017)

Wonder how Chief slept in the 'new' old homeplace.   Bet he doesn't have the internet up there yet.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Sep 24, 2017)

I bet just fine GW.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 24, 2017)

probably heard squeaks all night long.   Or was so tired didn't hear anything,


----------



## Moonpie1 (Sep 24, 2017)

He sure has been really busy! At least it's next door and not very far.


----------



## redeli (Sep 24, 2017)

Morning yall


----------



## Moonpie1 (Sep 24, 2017)

Morning Eli.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 24, 2017)

Mornin.
It's great to be a Georgia Bulldawg.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 24, 2017)

If Quack don't come git this Ga Tech colored sign soon, I'm gonna use it for fire wood.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Sep 24, 2017)

Morning Mrs. H. Pretty impressive win for GEORGIA last night!


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 24, 2017)

Mornin! Back from Crawfordville.... Worked my hiny awf ... The things we do for deerz


----------



## Moonpie1 (Sep 24, 2017)

Morning Blood. I'm recuperating from yesterday myself. One of our guys got the tractor and bush hog hung up down a shooting lane. Had to take the chainsaw and cut him out. Need to take bulldozer in there! It was a bad deal, and you are spot on about what we do in pursuit of whitetail deer!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 24, 2017)

Yeah Moon.. We got a 120hp 4x4 Kubota stuck in a bottom friday... Had to hire a dude with a bit trackhoe to come pull us out...


----------



## Moonpie1 (Sep 24, 2017)

Between clearing the roads to make them passable and the tractor episode I was whipped yesterday!!! Had planned on fishing today, woke up on time. Said nah and slept in! May go later this afternoon closer to home.


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 24, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> Between clearing the roads to make them passable and the tractor episode I was whipped yesterday!!! Had planned on fishing today, woke up on time. Said nah and slept in! May go later this afternoon closer to home.



Hit me up if you need any tips or advice on how to catch them... Wouldn't want you coming home empty handed and feeling defeated


----------



## Moonpie1 (Sep 24, 2017)

Knew I could depend on you Blood! Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 24, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> Knew I could depend on you Blood! Thanks for the heads up!



I wouldn't do that for just anyone Moon... Yous special


----------



## ddgarcia (Sep 24, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin.
> It's great to be a Georgia Bulldawg.



Yes Ma'am it is!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Woooooooooooooooooooo

For those of you that might not make it over to the Sports Forum very often here's a couple of predictions/analysis I made. The second is kinda a long read

http://forum.gon.com/showpost.php?p=10841740&postcount=48

http://forum.gon.com/showpost.php?p=10897610&postcount=44


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 24, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> If Quack don't come git this Ga Tech colored sign soon, I'm gonna use it for fire wood.






Afternoon brudders !!!


Must admit supper was off the chain good !!!  Dawn's twice baked tater casserole was most excellent !!


----------



## ddgarcia (Sep 24, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Dawn's twice baked tater casserole was most excellent !!



Tell her ta git it right the FIRST time an she won't have to bake it twice.

Kinda like us Messicans and REFRIED beans


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 24, 2017)

The fall decor and the smell of pumpkin candles burning have appeared in my house....


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 24, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Afternoon brudders !!!
> 
> 
> Must admit supper was off the chain good !!!  Dawn's twice baked tater casserole was most excellent !!



Your" its so good to be home" sign. Yours is even longer than mine. 
Recipe for tater casserole pretty please.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Sep 24, 2017)

Evening Quackbro,DDG and Mrs. H.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 24, 2017)

Hey.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 24, 2017)

Made H22 go get  the color suit Ashley wanted him to wear in da wedding. Don't know why he was dreading it so much.It was on sale and I had a 30% off coupon.  Go us!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 24, 2017)

Mud


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 24, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mud



Cheata


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 24, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Your" its so good to be home" sign. Yours is even longer than mine.
> Recipe for tater casserole pretty please.



5lbs taters boiled, ( I like new/red taters) (leave skin on) 1 onion, 1 can cream 'o cheekun soup. 1- 16 oz Sour Cream, 2 cups of your favorite cheese, real bacon bits.

Mash up the taters (kinda chunka) mix up chopped onions, soup, sour cream, 1 cup of cheese.

Cook for 30-45 minutes at 350, then add more cheese and bacon to the top !!! No such thing as too much bacon/cheese !!! 

Lot easier than twice baked taters and taste better !!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 24, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> 5lbs taters boiled, ( I like new/red taters) (leave skin on) 1 onion, 1 can cream 'o cheekun soup. 1- 16 oz Sour Cream, 2 cups of your favorite cheese, real bacon bits.
> 
> Mash up the taters (kinda chunka) mix up chopped onions, soup, sour cream, 1 cup of cheese.
> 
> ...




I added a lil garlic powder . . Just to give it a twist !!  I know Chris is gonna tweek this recipe, but it's good as is !!!


----------



## Moonpie1 (Sep 24, 2017)

That does sound good Quack!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 24, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I added a lil garlic powder . . Just to give it a twist !!  I know Chris is gonna tweek this recipe, but it's good as is !!!



Sounds good! Thanks for sharing.  Craving flug.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 24, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> That does sound good Quack!



  Getcha some brother !!!  I know Mz R can fix you up !!!



Dawn wants a repeat of last night, more ribeyes, sausage on the grill add in some grilt skrimp..   I'm just that good . .


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 24, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> 5lbs taters boiled, ( I like new/red taters) (leave skin on) 1 onion, 1 can cream 'o cheekun soup. 1- 16 oz Sour Cream, 2 cups of your favorite cheese, real bacon bits.
> 
> Mash up the taters (kinda chunka) mix up chopped onions, soup, sour cream, 1 cup of cheese.
> 
> ...





That sounds better`n good and I just stole that recipe. Thank you kindly, Brother Quack. The Redhead says she gonna cook that up for us.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 24, 2017)

Nicodemus said:


> That sounds better`n good and I just stole that recipe. Thank you kindly, Brother Quack. The Redhead says she gonna cook that up for us.




I won't lead ya wrong brother when it comes to cooking/eating !!!


Anythang the Redhead touches is gonna be good!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 24, 2017)

Oh my, Nic's gonna kill me . .


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 24, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Oh my, Nic's gonna kill me . .





Nah.     Check this out.....


http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=906133


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 24, 2017)

Nicodemus said:


> Nah.     Check this out.....
> 
> 
> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=906133






Good groceries brother, just missing a pic of the Red head . . .


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 24, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Good groceries brother, just missing a pic of the Red head . . .


----------



## Wycliff (Sep 24, 2017)

Everybody eating good, I see. I only had time to grill a few hamburgers and fry up some French fries before work tonight.


----------



## Wycliff (Sep 24, 2017)

Oh and afternoon


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Sep 24, 2017)

Cat Bat, and Rat for supper............Fortune cookie reads

"Your surrounding friends will take good care of you."

Lotto numbers.......7 20 22 42 45 47

Settled in for another 12 hrs here at purga........ The plastic pipe plant

Is it over yet??


----------



## ddgarcia (Sep 24, 2017)

It will be if'n ya want it ta be


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 24, 2017)

evening.

I don't like the weather forecast for the next week:  hot and dry.


----------



## Wycliff (Sep 25, 2017)

Where is everybody


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 25, 2017)

Here i is


----------



## Wycliff (Sep 25, 2017)

Whew, thought you got abducted by one of the flat earthers


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 25, 2017)

Wycliff said:


> Whew, thought you got abducted by one of the flat earthers



surrounded by them but no harm done for now.


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 25, 2017)

tonight marks the start of 19 in a row for me! My feets is going to be hurtin by the end of that run!


----------



## Moonpie1 (Sep 25, 2017)

Morning Wy and Blood. Dang Blood! That's a heck of a run!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 25, 2017)

I've been here mentally but haven't had interweb for hours this morning.   grrrrrrrrr to the provider

grab a big cup and catch up


----------



## Wycliff (Sep 25, 2017)

Morning, like Moon said that's a good run


Blood's gonna be rich


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Sep 25, 2017)

Good Morning Wybro, Blood (riding in an Armored Car these days), Moon, Gobblin, and to all of you hungry Drivelers this morning.

Dang, I read back last night and saw nothing BUT some great looking food plastered all over my computer screen.  It surely made that turkey sandwich that I ate for supper taste really bad too.  

I need me a cup or three of your fresh brewed coffee Gobblin to get me vertical and on the move. 

I had something strange happen yesterday.  My Daughter visited me yesterday and she helped me do some things that I couldn't seem to get done on my own as they involved lots of my late wife's jewelry, original wedding dress, and lot of other personal items including several original Birthday, Anniversary, Valentine's Day, Easter, and Christmas cards from over the 31 -1/2 years of our marriage.    

We worked for a few hours before taking a lunch break and she suggested we eat lunch at Harbor Inn Seafood Restaurant yesterday.   As we sat down, I told her that I had bought lunch for 3 military personnel on Thursday at Cheddar's Restaurant and they were very much appreciative as I told them, THANK YOU" for you service.  I randomly do this from time to time. 

Well, somehow, the tables were turned yesterday.  Imagine our surprise when our server was refreshing our tea glasses and advised us that someone else had already paid for our meal yesterday.  I was dumbfounded to say the least.  He could not tell us just who bought our meal because whoever it was was seated all the way across the restaurant and he didn't even know about it initially  because the other person's server had pulled the ticket for us before our server even knew about it then.

My Daughter and I just looked at each other and surely wondered just who could have done such a thing for us.  We told our server about that we had just talked about what I had done Thursday for the military personnel and our server couldn't believe it either.  I also told him that my Daughter was the Senior Administrator of the Military Science Program at Georgia Southern University and this fact has led me to appreciate our Military Personnel even more.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Sep 25, 2017)

Morning EE and Eli. That's pretty cool EE!


----------



## redeli (Sep 25, 2017)

Good morning


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 25, 2017)

Mornin folks.


----------



## ddgarcia (Sep 25, 2017)

Mornin' kids.

That's cool EE. I do this myself from time to time randomly and anonymously. It's for them not for me.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Sep 25, 2017)

Good Monday morning Chief and DDG. About time get this work week underway.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 25, 2017)

Mornin! 

Pretty cool stuff EE!


----------



## Keebs (Sep 25, 2017)

Mornin!
How ya'll are?


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 25, 2017)

2 mo eyewerz


----------



## Moonpie1 (Sep 25, 2017)

Morning Mrs. H. and Keebs. Not bad fer a Moanday. Hang in there lil feller you bout got thisun behind you!


----------



## Keebs (Sep 25, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> Morning Mrs. H. and Keebs. Not bad fer a Moanday. Hang in there lil feller you bout got thisun behind you!


where'd the morning go??? FAST, like I like it! 
Can't wait to take off tomorrow & spend grandparents day wiff my granboy!

MANDY!!!!!!!!  Books I got today:
Alexander and the Terrible, Horrible, No good, Very Bad Day
by Judith Viorst
I will Love You Forever
by Caroline Jayne Church
Chicka Chicka Boom Boom
by Bill Martin Jr, & John Archambault
The Wonderful Wizard of Oz (My whole family are Oz fanatics)
by L. Frank Baum
And my all time favorite:
Love You Forever - - (Can barely read without a tissue in hand)
by Robert Munsch


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 25, 2017)

Keebs said:


> where'd the morning go??? FAST, like I like it!
> Can't wait to take off tomorrow & spend grandparents day wiff my granboy!
> 
> MANDY!!!!!!!!  Books I got today:
> ...


----------



## Keebs (Sep 25, 2017)

time to lock it up, go home & do it all ova agin.............


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 25, 2017)

Afternoon !!!  Just 2 nights, off three.   Long run ahead Bbro, take care and be careful !! 


Stoopid meeting in the morning..


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 25, 2017)

Leftova ribeyes, stuffed chops, sausage, taters.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Sep 25, 2017)

Howdy Quackbro. Y'all sure are eating good!!!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 25, 2017)

evening all.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 25, 2017)

bloodbro,

18 straight and you're working 12's to boot?


----------



## Moonpie1 (Sep 25, 2017)

Evening GW. Bloods gonna have to put all that money in two satchels!


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 25, 2017)

Moon your knife was shipped today. Be sure to post a picture of it, as I have not seen it.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 25, 2017)

GW yours shipped too. Would like  pic from you also.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Sep 25, 2017)

Will do BO$$! I'm really excited about it! How is your shoulder? I use a Tens unit on my lower back from time to time.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 25, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> Will do BO$$! I'm really excited about it! How is your shoulder? I use a Tens unit on my lower back from time to time.



Tens is the bomb. Coby left his here for his padre,  but he didn't teach me how to hook it up in the right spot. The boy has done awesome since his HUGE back surgery.  Grew to 6 foot 9 inches after the surgery.


----------



## Wycliff (Sep 25, 2017)

Evening, if those knifes are anything like the one I got it's a nice one


----------



## Moonpie1 (Sep 25, 2017)

It sure helps me Mrs. H. I'm amazed at Cody's progress! Our son had lower back surgery, he got some relief. But still has some issues. Evening Wy how many more on nights? I've heard he makes a jam up blade!


----------



## Wycliff (Sep 25, 2017)

Last one Moon, yeah he definitely make a nice knife


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 25, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> It sure helps me Mrs. H. I'm amazed at Cody's progress! Our son had lower back surgery, he got some relief. But still has some issues. Evening Wy how many more on nights? I've heard he makes a jam up blade!



He may be just not complaining like his mama, but he's finally off all the pain meds other than lyrica  (sp).the boy neva complained about his pain. Neva. That's why I don't post on people complaining on here. He still takes his trusty cane on long hauls.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 25, 2017)

Money well spent.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 25, 2017)

He will never be able to bend over and tie his shoes, but no pain for a young man.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Sep 25, 2017)

I remember seeing those x-rays. That's some serious hardware! Josh has 2 rods and 4 screws in his lower back, nothing to compare to Cody though. Can't wait to get my hands on it Wy.


----------



## Wycliff (Sep 25, 2017)

That's a lot of hardware Mz TuTu


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 25, 2017)

I feel like this moving thing is never going to end. Seems like everything I go to do, I have to do something else first before I can do what I started out to do. Sorry for complaining, but I'm bout ragged out. 

2 septic tanks pumped out and both needed repairs. One termite inspection on mine(all good). Dude didn't want to do a belly crawl on ol home place.  Guess I'll have to do it myself.

Garage roof repaired, dog fence only half done. All furniture moved out of my house, only thing left is stuff that was in attic, but the majority is already out and downstairs. Little bit of stuff left in laundry room cabinets and a little box worth of stuff in a couple kitchen drawers. Garage almost empty, I had 4 tall, rather large shelves in garage and one small one slap ful of tools and stuff for just about any type of maintenance on eqpt or house. A lot of stuff. I brainstormed an idea that would maybe work so that I didn't have to box it all up to move it. I went to HDepot and bought a big roll of shrink wrap and wound 'em up with that tight, built a platform out of 3/4 plywood and a buddy/neighbor had a set of forks that pinned on his tractor. Put 3 on the platform at one time and brought to my garage/shop. Everything stayed dang near right where it was on the shelves intact. Talk about saving me some trouble throwing it all in boxes then having to put it all back on shelves organized. Got about a half a truckload left in my crawl space....nothing much. A lot of the stuff in attic is going to Goodwill, Salvation Army, or the Kidney foundation.

Sorry for the long post, miss y'all, but have been reading back. 

Gobblein and Moon, my internet @ my house got cut as soon as the septic tank guy stuck his bucket in the dirt and made his first drag. AT&T buried it right across where the lid was.  However, they are coming to install my internet tomorrow, and my DirectTV Wednesday.

Closing is Friday @ noon.


----------



## Wycliff (Sep 26, 2017)

Goodness Chief sounds like your burning both ends and the middle is on fire


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 26, 2017)

Wycliff said:


> Goodness Chief sounds like your burning both ends and the middle is on fire



I have been Wy. I'll still have more than I know what to do as I get settled in, but dang if it won't be at a reasonable pace......like the next couple of years.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Sep 26, 2017)

Dang Chief! You haven't had time to come up for air! Hope you can get it all squared away soon !


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 26, 2017)

I'm gone for the night now. I was so wound up earlier because I misplaced my wallet and retraced my steps for the entire day for a couple of hours looking for it everywhere I had been. Finally found it in a drawer I stuck it in hastily when  I had returned from HD looking for a new place to keep it in this house. When the septic guy showed up to finish up is when I realized it was gone. I had cash in my pocket for him though. I had a drawer @ my house that every time I got back from anywhere I stuck my wallet and keys in religiously and was looking for my NEW stash here. I'll never drop my wallet in that drawer again. 

Have a good night.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 26, 2017)

Couple more days Moon, a couple more days.....


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 26, 2017)

Jeff C = Hard at it all the time!

mernin kids...


----------



## Wycliff (Sep 26, 2017)

Mornin Blood, are all 19 12hr shifts?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 26, 2017)

morning needers of coffee


----------



## Wycliff (Sep 26, 2017)

Morning Gw


----------



## Moonpie1 (Sep 26, 2017)

Morning GW, Wy and Bloodbro. I sure be needing some this morning GW!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Sep 26, 2017)

Good Morning Wybro, Blood, Gobblin, Moon, and to the rest of you tired and weary Drivelers out there this morning.

Dang, I am still really sleepy this morning BUT I've got to get a move on and make sure that I dot every "I" and cross every "T" in getting everything done today and tomorrow.  Unfortunately, I still have lots of things remaining on my list.  

I think that I have yawned 30 times or more since I got up so maybe I need to go ahead and get a shower to help me get awake.


OH, just so all of you know.....MY NEW SIGN SAYS, I PROTEST THE PROTESTERS !!!!!!  





ps:  Moonbro and Gobblin.....you two need to make sure NOT to cut off any fingers etc with those new knives in transit for ya'll !!!!!!!!!!    I can't wait to see photos.


----------



## redeli (Sep 26, 2017)

Coffee


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 26, 2017)

redeli said:


> Coffee



anytime eli


----------



## redeli (Sep 26, 2017)

Yessssssss


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Sep 26, 2017)

Time for a new jaun smart folks.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Sep 26, 2017)

Morning Fuzzy. Yep thisun has about run out.


----------



## Wycliff (Sep 26, 2017)

Morning everyone, and I'm outta hera


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 26, 2017)

Wycliff said:


> Mornin Blood, are all 19 12hr shifts?



I sure hope not


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 26, 2017)

Haha !!! No meeting !!!


----------

